# Reserva Privada's Head Band



## genuity (May 17, 2010)

not 707,or any of the other clone only strains..........
*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Mostly indica*Flowering :* *Genetics :* Sour Diesel x OG Kush*Flowering Time :* Medium*Outdoor Harvest :* *Height :* Medium*THC Level : **Characteristics :* High is completely medical and not too over-powering 

Reserva Privada Headband has a great yield, and the high is completely medical and not too over-powering. Finding a keeper mother is easy in a pack of 6 and this plant clones easily as well, rooting in 8-10 days. She grows fast in vegetive stage and spreads out wide to produce many tops and an even canopy. Producing heavy resin early and a great aroma, our Headband has bag and head appeal. She doesn&#8217;t grow as tall as Sour Diesel or as stretchy as the OG Kush and is not so picky with the nutrients. She has a fuely-soury taste and smell with a long lasting high. She is a good all day smoke that won&#8217;t knock you down like some of the heavy indicas and is a good strain for anxiety. This original cross is not the 707 or any other clone only "Headband," this cross was made by reversing the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel.


3rd Coffeeshop HT Cannabis Cup 2009

Available in 6 feminized cannabis seeds
JUST LETTING PEOPLE KNOW......


----------



## wiggabee (May 17, 2010)

Their slogan should be "not 707,or any of the other clone only strains. We're just using the name for marketing purposes."

I'm sure the next one they'll make will be "blue dream" and they'll just use the name to sell the seeds, what a shame.


----------



## wiggabee (May 17, 2010)

Not to say that it won't be a good strain. But they definitely used the "headband" name to just sell the seeds. They even say so themselves that it's not the real headband.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2010)

so whats the real headband.......


----------



## wiggabee (May 17, 2010)

genuity said:


> so whats the real headband.......


The real headband is a clone only strain. Meaning that you can't ever get seeds of headband, but only a clone which you can grow and then harvest. Headband is a hybrid strain consisting of OG Kush x Master Kush x Sour Diesel which was started in Humboldt county California. Reserva privada says that their new strain called "headband" is not actual headband, so the only reason they would choose the headband name is to sell it. The real headband strain does warm your forehead, but reserva privada could have chosen a name like "head flame" or "hat" or something else.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2010)

thought it was just og kush x sour d...


----------



## Grizzdude (May 17, 2010)

Was it breed using original headband genetics? Or something else completely?


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 17, 2010)

RES P. has some of the best stuff on the market..hence the sold out og and og18 ..which i believed the og18 sold out again in about 3 days..regardless of the ORIGINAL genetics anything they make called headband ..I THINK might be the closet THING 2 the real right now and im excited 2 see what its about..there plants genetic structures r some of the greatest and theyve crossed 2 of the plant gods 2 create a strain WE can minuplate ..now imagine crossing ur favorite strain wit this "headband"..we have a SEED form..instead of bashing them..i jus wanted 2 be the first 2 say THANKS!!


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> RES P. has some of the best stuff on the market..hence the sold out og and og18 ..which i believed the og18 sold out again in about 3 days..regardless of the ORIGINAL genetics anything they make called headband ..I THINK might be the closet THING 2 the real right now and im excited 2 see what its about..there plants genetic structures r some of the greatest and theyve crossed 2 of the plant gods 2 create a strain WE can minuplate ..now imagine crossing ur favorite strain wit this "headband"..we have a SEED form..instead of bashing them..i jus wanted 2 be the first 2 say THANKS!!


now thats showing respect,were it's do...everything i have growing from them has been real good.......
plus all the people who want to try headband,im sure this will make lots happy......all that clone only [email protected]#t....is about to be over...hahaha...lol


----------



## D4rKeN (May 17, 2010)

thats wierd how can it be a clone only strain has to start from seed somewhere


----------



## whiteflour (May 17, 2010)

Well we have a feminized seed form so I don't think we can really call it a stable strain in seed form. You actually have less genetic oppurtunity for tinkering than you did getting a clone. While the fem version might be pretty close to the real deal, I think everyone can agree it could never be exact.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2010)

but it could be better.......every headband i have smoke,have not been worth talking about...but thats me.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 18, 2010)

And i agree with u ..not all strains r worth talking about..but after all this time and anticipation it would be very foolish for them not 2 come correct with something ATLEAST worthy of callin it headband..we need a grow report up asap..2 see the stability and phenos of these beans


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 18, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> RES P. has some of the best stuff on the market..hence the sold out og and og18 ..which i believed the og18 sold out again in about 3 days..regardless of the ORIGINAL genetics anything they make called headband ..I THINK might be the closet THING 2 the real right now and im excited 2 see what its about..there plants genetic structures r some of the greatest and theyve crossed 2 of the plant gods 2 create a strain WE can minuplate ..now imagine crossing ur favorite strain wit this "headband"..we have a SEED form..instead of bashing them..i jus wanted 2 be the first 2 say THANKS!!


DNA's Headband is as close to real Headband as Rez's Killer Queen Redux is to the real Killer Queen. Pure Marketing! People see these names and go ape-shit. I laughed when the boys from DNA said "we didn't use headband in this cross we made headband".


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2010)

thought that is how a lot of strains are made????


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 18, 2010)

> .......every headband i have smoke,have not been worth talking about...but thats me.


Do you know how many people say they have Headband and don't? Espcialy in Cali. It's seems they'll stick whatever name they feel like on something just to sell it.



genuity said:


> thought that is how a lot of strains are made????


Sure, plants are made from crossing two plants together but breeding two plants together and calling it Headband doesn't make it Headband. When they say "we made Headband" they made something alright but not Headband, not to mention they left out the Master Kush. If I breed C99 and Jacks Cleaner together does it make Jack the Ripper? No, I made something with some of the similar genetics but it will be quite different. Headband already exists they're just capitalizing off of a name. 



> This original cross is not the 707 or any other clone only "Headband," this cross was made by reversing the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel.


Right there they pretty much say "we made this cross and even though it's not the same genetic make-up of Headband we called it that anyway" hence the capitalizing off of a recognizable name. I'm not even saying this would be a bad cross it just seems like they could at least name it something original.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2010)

so how was the first headband breed????master kush,not all of the headbands now have master kush in them.........but who no's????i know i dont,but i bet this will be great like the rest of their strains...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 18, 2010)

Straight "Headband" is OG x Master kush x Sour Diesel. Headband 707 is OG x Sour Diesel v?


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Straight "Headband" is OG x Master kush x Sour Diesel. Headband 707 is OG x Sour Diesel v?


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....too crosses,same name,...........find a good og cut,and a sour cut...and you to can have headband,why call it something else,but have the headband strains??????????.....that's crazzy....they whould really catch hell for thatand yes they are telling people that it is not that water down headband,it's* reserva privada's headband *


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 18, 2010)

> it's* reserva privada's headband *


Really because the name on the seed pack just says Headband.



> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....too crosses,same name


different names one headband one headband 707. 707 is another example of someone using the name to promote their strain and at least they added the 707 to the name and didn't completely rip off the original like DNA did.



> ...........find a good og cut,and a sour cut...and you to can have headband,why call it something else,but have the headband strains??????????.....


Because it's something else and probably completely different but go ahead if you want to rip off other peoples work. Even Gypsy uses slightly altered names when he rips someone off i.e. Jock Horror. It's just called ethics which aparently they don't have.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2010)

hey..........dont shoot the mesenger.but we shall see soon


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 18, 2010)

Again, I never said it would be a bad strain I said they shouldn't rip off the name and misrepresent what it is. I like a lot of DNA's gear.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 18, 2010)

They clearly tell u this is NOT a clone only strain...what i dont get is y people r EXPECTING seeds from a CLONE only strain..im all the way on the east coast and it would be kinda hard 2 get the "real headband" but because dna has went and put these other 2 strains in a seed form..MAYBE i can find a really top shelf master kush father and get a better headband that whats over in the west coast..IMAGINE BACK CROSSSING DNA'S HEADBAND WITH SOMAS RED GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL..or res. p og #18 ..and then a really top shelf master kush..and calling it 718 headband ..or 212 headband..im not agreeing wit the fact they used the headband name during all of its hype..but im glad theycame out with something new for us 2 play with..and we have 2 grow out b4 we start bashing


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 18, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> They clearly tell u this is NOT a clone only strain...what i dont get is y people r EXPECTING seeds from a CLONE only strain


People don't expect a clone only from seed. No one is bashing the genetics just the name because it's not Headband.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> They clearly tell u this is NOT a clone only strain...what i dont get is y people r EXPECTING seeds from a CLONE only strain..im all the way on the east coast and it would be kinda hard 2 get the "real headband" but because dna has went and put these other 2 strains in a seed form..MAYBE i can find a really top shelf master kush father and get a better headband that whats over in the west coast..IMAGINE BACK CROSSSING DNA'S HEADBAND WITH SOMAS RED GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL..or res. p og #18 ..and then a really top shelf master kush..and calling it 718 headband ..or 212 headband..im not agreeing wit the fact they used the headband name during all of its hype..but im glad theycame out with something new for us 2 play with..and we have 2 grow out b4 we start bashing


you got that right.........718 headband..thats what im talking bout...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 19, 2010)

If someone had a Chardenay and called it Merlot, would that be exceptable? In a world where weed is unregulated we need to regulate ourselves to insure the future of the plant. Mislableing only adds to the confusion.



> IMAGINE BACK CROSSSING DNA'S HEADBAND WITH SOMAS RED GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL..


It wouldn't be a backcross because Soma's Diesel and Sour Diesel are completely unrelated.


----------



## wiggabee (May 19, 2010)

I am glad "stonedmetalhead1" agrees with me in the same philosophy. Reserva privada's headband is probably really good, but they should have named it differently. It is a strain that is very similar to headband but is not THE headband.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^then everyone whould say they stole the headband genetic...............


----------



## wiggabee (May 19, 2010)

genuity said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^then everyone whould say they stole the headband genetic...............


"would" 

No. Because they don't claim theirs is headband.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Really because the name on the seed pack just says Headband.
> 
> so i take it you have a pack of them??????????


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2010)

wiggabee said:


> "would"
> 
> No. Because they don't claim theirs is headband.


sorrrrrrrrrrry spellllllllllllllllllllll policeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................lol


----------



## wiggabee (May 19, 2010)

genuity said:


> sorrrrrrrrrrry spellllllllllllllllllllll policeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................lol


pic related.


----------



## NickNasty (May 19, 2010)

This has been out for about 2 years in Amsterdam, Its suppose to be some really good smoke. I have been waiting for them to make it available to the masses since the fall. It may not be the "real" headband but its probably the closest thing in seed form. Anyways here is a thread I started last fall about it and a link to a youtube video that talks a little about it.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/263547-dnas-headband.html

[video=youtube;MaCXkSDOMm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaCXkSDOMm4[/video]


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2010)

the real headband..........f#@k clone only............everything comes from seed.


----------



## Tagh (May 19, 2010)

Cali and their fucking clone only strains -_-


----------



## TokeAment (May 19, 2010)

Yeah the original is a clone only, What i think they could of done was get the 707 and backcross it with one of there og strains. The parents are soma's diesel and dna's OG kush, which I still don't understand why is it feminized if they can easily make regular seeds which soma's diesel come in regular form. But all in all I guess it's worth a shot.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 20, 2010)

From 05/19/10



TokeAment said:


> Yeah the original is a clone only, What i think they could of done was get the 707 and backcross it with one of there og strains. The parents are soma's diesel and dna's OG kush, which I still don't understand why is it feminized if they can easily make regular seeds which soma's diesel come in regular form. But all in all I guess it's worth a shot.


Quote from 02-03-2010 and a different thread from the same a$$hat



TokeAment said:


> From what DNA genetics have told me through email, they will have Og kush og kush 18, back in stock by next month or so. Also they will have new stains coming along. Like Headband which is a OG kush X Sour diesel.


Why a$$holes like you even post amazes me, Keep on trollin' brotha!



genuity said:


> so i take it you have a pack of them??????????


It's called a forum search. A guy took a pic of his open seed pack and it said HEADBAND.



genuity said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^then everyone whould say they stole the headband genetic...............


Thats what sucks in the cannabis world. Most of the people selling herb don't give a [email protected] what strain they're selling, they just want to sell it.There are going to be many people who get lied to and not get real information on the product they're buying and at the same time there are people in the know that can tell the difference from experience. It's even more frustrating when the people who supply genetics to the public on a grand scale start misleading a herd of misguided cows. Listen to the video, they say "....this is the real head band. Don't let anyone fool you it's not just some clone only. We actually put some work into it" like the clone-only Headband just came out of nowhere, they don't think someone put some work into making the original? Stealing strain names makes it hard to gather and maintain accurate knowledge about a plant which can't be scientifically documented because of it's illegality. That's also why I love these message boards because people can be called on their BS.



wiggabee said:


> "would"
> 
> No. Because they don't claim theirs is headband.


Thats exactly what made me laugh. They're going to publicly say its not Headband and continue to call it that anyway. WTF that doesn't make any sense and is exactly why the only conclusion you can draw is that they called it "Headband" purely for name recognition. They saw how people went ape-sh!t over OG Kush and said we need another big name.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

and what have you done for the "pot"world?????????????nothing????????????????lol
make a strain..............or grow a plant..........and i still do not see no breeder packs with names on them???????????????.
do not hate,cause you cant get the rep dna get's..............lol..........
show me the real white widow,the real northern lights,the real anything................
you must be one of them people that walk in front of the video camera............no respect...........lol


----------



## Tagh (May 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> and what have you done for the "pot"world?????????????nothing????????????????lol
> make a strain..............or grow a plant..........and i still do not see no breeder packs with names on them???????????????.
> do not hate,cause you cant get the rep dna get's..............lol..........
> show me the real white widow,the real northern lights,the real anything................
> you must be one of them people that walk in front of the video camera............no respect...........lol


 I concur


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2010)

there is a grower dst growing this headband he is from holland check ouit his grows this shit looks dank


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 20, 2010)

NickNasty said:


> This has been out for about 2 years in Amsterdam, Its suppose to be some really good smoke. I have been waiting for them to make it available to the masses since the fall. It may not be the "real" headband but its probably the closest thing in seed form. Anyways here is a thread I started last fall about it and a link to a youtube video that talks a little about it.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/263547-dnas-headband.html
> 
> ...


----------



## wiggabee (May 20, 2010)

Oh I know! Let's make seeds of blue dream, shiskaberry, gdp, and grape ape.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

wiggabee said:


> Oh I know! Let's make seeds of blue dream, shiskaberry, gdp, and grape ape.


now you talking...............


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> and what have you done for the "pot"world?????????????nothing????????????????lol
> make a strain..............or grow a plant..........and i still do not see no breeder packs with names on them???????????????.
> do not hate,cause you cant get the rep dna get's..............lol..........


Your an idiot. Why would I care about rep and it has nothing to do with anything we're talking about.



> and i still do not see no breeder packs with names on them???????????????.


Really? You seem like a pretty bright guy, I wonder why you had trouble finding one? 

*http://highboldtage.wordpress.com/2010/03/28/dnas-headband-reserva-privada/*



> show me the real white widow


Mr. Nice has the original.



> ,the real northern lights,the real anything................


The real Norther Lights doesn't exist in seed form. Northern Lights 1-9 were all females of different genetic backgrounds from one particular grower. most of the people who sell "Northern Lights" at least used the originals and back crossed em'.



> you must be one of them people that walk in front of the video camera............no respect...........lol


Like I said, I like a lot of DNA's work LA Con is one of my favorite strains. DNA are obviously the ones with no respect, ripping off a strain name because they felt it would sell more seeds.



Tagh said:


> I concur


What amazing input.



silverhazefiend said:


> Thats the same thing i said..and why would it be ripping something off when theres no official "headband" seeds out besides theres. SO I GUESS ITS RIGHT 2 SAY IF UR TALKIN ABOUT HEADBAND IN SEED FORM ..IT WOULD HAVE 2 BE DNA'S HEADBAND..


Just because it's not in seed form doesn't mean the strain doesn't exist and just because DNA make a cross and call it Headband doesn't make it Headband.



> Its a MONOPOLY on seed form right now but in a few months ..when some breeder like barneys farm or ghs puts out a "headband" r we gonna bash them or buy it all up when another person feels like its garbage because its not a ELITE CLONE ONLY STRAIN..


If they actually use the Headband clone only and work it sure they could use the name and say it's their version. DNA didn't even use Headband in their cross, the least they could do is name it something other than just Headband. Rezdog put out an OG x Sour Diesel, did he call it headband? NO. Elite put out a OG x SD, did he call it Headband? NO. The fact is it's probably a descent strain it's just not Headband and thats the only thing I'm arguing. It's a complete misrepresentation of what it is, a simple OG Sour Diesel cross.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

you show me a plant that dose not com from seed,like i said first headband in seed form,so its og.......thats rez&elite's fault for not doing it.......


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> you show me a plant that dose not com from seed,like i said first headband in seed form,so its og.......thats rez&elite's fault for not doing it.......


Could you clarify in proper english what the first part of your statement means?  



> thats rez&elite's fault for not doing it.......


No, they just knew it wasn't Headband.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

ok....................i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........not,
use that english brain.....................it'll be ok......


----------



## Grizzdude (May 20, 2010)

Yeah that picture is of DNA's Headband which isn't headband at all, what are you trying to prove? Your really just making yourself look stupid. you can call A the letter B all you want it still doesn't change the fact that it is letter A. And I'm not a DNA hater as I am working with their strains pretty extensively. So use that english brain of yours


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^was i talking to you.........or are you "capt.save-a-h#e"...........lol.
who said somthing about proveing anythingyou'll be ok....


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

+,no one said go buy these seeds..........lol................fail


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2010)

elite had headbands.. a few different crosses and an s1


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> elite had headbands.. a few different crosses and an s1


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........now the light is starting to come out.........hmmmmmmm.


----------



## wiggabee (May 20, 2010)

Please tell me that English is your second language, because if not, then you dun smoked yourself retarded. Or, as you would write. 

i am a faggot......................who cant spell or use punctution.........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2010)

ive always figured the big guy gets hold of the little guys work..


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

wiggabee said:


> Please tell me that English is your second language, because if not, then you dun smoked yourself retarded. Or, as you would write.
> 
> i am a faggot......................who cant spell or use punctution.........


booooo,you have nothing to say.....................<<thats me hitting some grape fx....................


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

this is getting fun..............<and i'm getting high


----------



## wiggabee (May 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> booooo,you have nothing to say.....................<<thats me hitting some grape fx....................


You make as much sense as this picture, you dumb hick.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

clone only headband>




<reserva privada headband..lol
and i have not even smoked it yet,but its getting under your skin,so might as well keep going.lol


----------



## wiggabee (May 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> clone only headband>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha faggot


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

wiggabee said:


> haha faggot


i think the corect way of saying it is gay now'a days...


----------



## wiggabee (May 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> i think the corect way of saying it is gay now'a days...


Let me respond in your language. hingernainafenalkdiodnaldidnaidnai.........


Go suck a dick, bitch and choke on the cum. This is so fun arguing while high.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2010)

lol... fdd gon ban his ass


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

hahaha...........<smoking,got'em.lol...




sorry.


----------



## wiggabee (May 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> hahaha...........<smoking,got'em.lol


hahaha......i beat africa smoke computer.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2010)

anybody home???


----------



## wiggabee (May 20, 2010)

genuity said:


> anybody home???


want to do more like even? You're just upping on cat ground fall.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> elite had headbands.. a few different crosses and an s1





genuity said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........now the light is starting to come out.........hmmmmmmm.


Yes, but he actually used Headband. He didn't call his OG x SD cross Headband.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 20, 2010)

it's a lost cause dude ^^^


----------



## TokeAment (May 20, 2010)

Quote from 02-03-2010 and a different thread from the same a$$hat



Why a$$holes like you even post amazes me, Keep on trollin' brotha!



Buddy, if you actually tried 707 headband you would know it's a gem and i think DNA's sourxog cross might be good to try. Also I post with reasonable things to say not smash other users who have been a member longer than you have. And thinking that I'm trolling and trying market the strain, I have been all around this site talking about 707's Headband and DNA's own cross for some time now. I just post what i know.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 20, 2010)

> Buddy, if you actually tried 707 headband you would know it's a gem and i think DNA's sourxog cross might be good to try.


*Learn to read!* I never said 707 was bad and I never said DNA's OG Sour Diesel cross would be bad.



> Also I post with reasonable things to say not smash other users who have been a member longer than you have.


Do you? In your post over a month ago you said you personally exchenged e-mails with DNA and said their Headband was OG Kush x Sour Diesel, yet in your last post you post some crap about Soma's Diesel. Also, I don't care what so ever if you've been a member longer than me. Do you think your special? Do you want a cookie? What does that have to do with anything?



> And thinking that I'm trolling and trying market the strain, I have been all around this site talking about 707's Headband and DNA's own cross for some time now. I just post what i know.


I wasn't implying you were trying to market their strain. I was referencing your nonsense....I mean completely reasonable post below.



> Yeah the original is a clone only, What i think they could of done was get the 707 and backcross it with one of there og strains. *The parents are soma's diesel and dna's OG kush, which I still don't understand why is it feminized if they can easily make regular seeds which soma's diesel come in regular form.* But all in all I guess it's worth a shot.


.......comlpetley resonable  . It seems like being a member of these boards for so long has paid off with the wealth of information you've aquired. Keep on posting the things that you "*know"* and that are completely "*resonable"*. If you think Sour D and Soma's Diesel are the same thing you should just stop right now. Buddy.


----------



## TokeAment (May 21, 2010)

.......comlpetley resonable  . It seems like being a member of these boards for so long has paid off with the wealth of information you've aquired. Keep on posting the things that you "*know"* and that are completely "*resonable"*. If you think Sour D and Soma's Diesel are the same thing you should just stop right now. Buddy.[/QUOTE]

Thumbs up for you buddy.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Yes, but he actually used Headband. He didn't call his OG x SD cross Headband.


 Rezdog put out an OG x Sour Diesel, did he call it headband? NO. Elite put out a OG x SD, did he call it Headband? NO.
^^^^^^now the story changes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2010)

i had an og sd cross from elite.. it was hella mutha fuccin dank.. a keeper no doubt.. but i trashed it when i stopped growin.. now im back growin n i miss that shit


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had an og sd cross from elite.. it was hella mutha fuccin dank.. a keeper no doubt.. but i trashed it when i stopped growin.. now im back growin n i miss that shit


just maybe that new cross from reserva,might make you happy.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> ^^^^^^now the story changes.


Why do you even post?


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Why do you even post?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2010)

> ^^^^^^now the story changes


How did the "story" change?



TokeAment said:


> Thumbs up for you buddy.


Yeah, don't try and explain your post just keep acting like you were right when you know you were wrong. That go's for both of you.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> Rezdog put out an OG x Sour Diesel, did he call it headband? NO. Elite put out a OG x SD, did he call it Headband? NO.
> ^^^^^^now the story changes.


you said elite did not have headband,but anyway.....
i'm waiting on my beans.....


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

how did this tread get so long..........all for nothing.
thanks,but i will no longer help you get your post count up..


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> you said elite did not have headband,but anyway.....
> i'm waiting on my beans.....


Really? Did I say that? Please point out where I said he didn't have Headband. I think you need to go back and read, I said he didn't call his OG x SD cross Headband. I don't what kind of education you have if any but you obviously don't understand english very well.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Really? Did I say that? Please point out where I said he didn't have Headband. I think you need to go back and read, I said he didn't call his OG x SD cross Headband. I don't what kind of education you have if any but you obviously don't understand english very well.


and yours is any better.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................^^^^^,lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2010)

he had headband either way.. he had headband s1's and more than one og x sd cross.. i had a even had sour og x rez strawberry diesel


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> he had headband either way.. he had headband s1's and more than one og x sd cross.. i had a even had sour og x rez strawberry diesel


now i would love some of that,sour ogxrez strawberry diesel..........yummmmmmmmy


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> he had headband either way.. he had headband s1's and more than one og x sd cross.. i had a even had sour og x rez strawberry diesel


Did you and genuity go to the same school?

No one said he didn't have Headband and you obviously missed the point.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> No one said he didn't.


you are good, "lii bumper"....


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> you are good, "lii bumper"....


And the award for "troll with the best grammar" goes to........ Genuity, for his excessive rambling and failure to form complete thoughts or sentences while having no relevant input on the subject at hand.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> And the award for "troll with the best grammar" goes to........ Genuity, for his excessive rambling and failure to form complete thoughts or sentences while having no relevant input on the subject at hand.


what input are you looking for???????????


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2010)

Anything relevant, a complete thought would be nice. Headband 707 has the 707 part of the name to show there is a difference yet DNA didn't feel it was nescessary to change or add something to the name and are misrepresenting what they have. Maybe state why you think it's ok for them to name a strain Headband that isn't Headband and doesn't even contain the original Headband in the genetic make-up.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Anything relevant, a complete thought would be nice. Headband 707 has the 707 part of the name to show there is a difference yet DNA didn't feel it was nescessary to change or add something to the name and are misrepresenting what they have. Maybe state why you think it's ok for them to name a strain Headband that isn't Headband and doesn't even contain the original Headband in the genetic make-up.



DNA didn't feel it was nescessary to change or add something to the name
who would want to use a water'd down ass strain,in a new one
......................................


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> DNA didn't feel it was nescessary to change or add something to the name


I asked you why you thought it was ok, I know why they used it I just don't agree with it.



> who would want to use a water'd down ass strain,in a new one


 
Why would it be watered down? If it's a new strain why don't they name it something original?


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

how long has the "real"headband been around??????????then ask your self if it is water'd down.
i feel they felt they needed to put some people in "line".
and bring life back to the marijuana world...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> how long has the "real"headband been around??????????then ask your self if it is water'd down.
> i feel they felt they needed to put some people in "line".
> and bring life back to the marijuana world...


Some clones have been kept and passed around for decades that are still as good as they originally were, that OG LA Affie they used on LA Con is super old as far as plants go. As for putting people in line and bringing the marijuana world back to life; there are many quality strains and seed makers out there. DNA offer some good genetics and contribute to the weed world and thats why it sucks to see them use this marketing ploy. I just think they should have named it something different to save face and simply because it is different. If they named it something original they could have created another sharksbreath, martian mean green, or la confidential and added to their repertoire of infamous original strains. Instead there will always be a cloud over it because it's not real Headband and I like DNA and want to see them succeed.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> how long has the "real"headband been around??????????then ask your self if it is water'd down.
> i feel they felt they needed to put some people in "line".
> and bring life back to the marijuana world...


Wow and to put people in line you need to call your strain something that it isn't? You need to reach behind, grab the hair, and yank really hard, most likely really really hard because you head is so far up your azz. Genuity " it's dark and brown in here"


----------



## wiggabee (May 21, 2010)

genuity said:


> how long has the "real"headband been around??????????then ask your self if it is water'd down.
> i feel they felt they needed to put some people in "line".
> and bring life back to the marijuana world...


You lose A LOT of credibility just by the way you write. Just letting you know.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Wow and to put people in line you need to call your strain something that it isn't? You need to reach behind, grab the hair, and yank really hard, most likely really really hard because you head is so far up your azz. Genuity " it's dark and brown in here"


why is my head up my ass?????????????


wiggabee said:


> You lose A LOT of credibility just by the way you write. Just letting you know.


what "credibility" are you talking about???????.
do even no why you are posting?????


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Some clones have been kept and passed around for decades that are still as good as they originally were, that OG LA Affie they used on LA Con is super old. As far as putting people in line and bringing the marijuana world back to life; there are many quality strains and seed makers out there. DNA offer some good genetics and contribute to the weed world and thats why it sucks to see them use this marketing ploy. I just think they should have named it something different to save face and simply because it is different. If they named it something original they could have created another sharksbreath, martian mean green, or la confidential and added to their repertoire of infamous original strains. Instead there will always be a cloud over it because it's not real Headband and I like DNA and I want to see them succeed.


 see,i here where you are comeing from,i just do not see much harm in it.
people no where to get the headband they want,just like any orther strain.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 21, 2010)

Somewhere out there, there is someone who created the original Headband and because of the illegality of herb they couldn't take credit for their creation. Now a seed company comes in and profits off of the name "Headband", that someone else's strain built up, without giving credit which is just unethical. It will also cause confusion and debate in the future because there is so little documentation in the weed world and I feel it's important that future generations have access to accurate information. Marijuana is probably the most special plant on the face of the earth and we need to pay tribute and hold ourselves to a higher standard to do what we can to preserve it, especially the people who have major influence in the community.


----------



## whiteflour (May 21, 2010)

I'm sure they really wanted to use Lap-Band but it was Trademarked.


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2010)

well im on my way to go pick up a few headband's,just to show my respect.


----------



## Grizzdude (May 22, 2010)

How is that bragging?


----------



## Gaines04 (May 24, 2010)

like someone said earlier... we sha'll see. *Reserva Privada OG #18*

*Reserva Privada Headband*


In the mail


----------



## sven deisel (May 24, 2010)

stupid cali hippies think there the only 1s who came up with any strain out there go munch a gun


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 24, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> like someone said earlier... we sha'll see. *Reserva Privada OG #18*
> 
> *Reserva Privada Headband*
> 
> ...


We shall see what? There is no debate on quality or anything about if it's a real plant or not. This whole thread simply deals with them stealing a name for marketing purposes.


----------



## Smokey Bandit1 (May 31, 2010)

How F'n gay I can believe it's not even headband I almost bought it but after this read Im no buying out of principle.

Stealing Names is a NO NO BAD DNA BAD


At least the OG still rocks


----------



## rottie1 (Jun 1, 2010)

_yes ur rite all this time i have ben waiting 4 this stuff and now............i read this they better have good shit D.N.A lemond skunk was not worth my money_


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 1, 2010)

ive heard greenhouse trainwreck isnt the original either, these days pot is big business look for more trade infringments in the future i recently bought some g-13 that im sure is bogus whatever i got is good & grows good but for lack of another term ive got bagseed[ha ha] i'll do good with it & my next grow is from seed also heard oaksterdam head band is different as well it gets confusing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 1, 2010)

alot of greenhouse strain names are stolen.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Jun 1, 2010)

As long as its some dank,I'm koo.Also the ganj is only as good as its grower.Lets say amateur bob,and joe the pro,grow the same exact strain of ganj.I *guarantee* amateur bob,is gonna have some garbage pal ganj,and joe pro is gonna have some FIYAH.


----------



## purplebibble (Jun 1, 2010)

might have to check that one out...


----------



## jobless (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, that was entertaining. Genuity, you might be the biggest fucking idiot I've ever come across on this or any other forum. Number one, learn to fucking SPELL, please. Number two, how is it possible that you don't understand the point that stonedmetalhead is trying to make? Yes, every plant starts out from seed. When a breeder is making a new strain, he crosses two (or more) existing strains, one male, one female. The female then produces seeds. Those seeds are grown out and the breeder will keep the plant(s) that have the characteristics that he's looking for, whether it be excellent resin production, amazing smell and taste, extra-resistant to mold and disease, finishes super-fast, whatever etc etc. Usually, a combination of those characteristics. Then, the breeder continues to pollinate female plants from subsequent generations with his chosen male, creating more seeds, which are grown out again and again and so on. Once the breeder feels his (or her) new strain is stable and possesses all of the characteristics they were looking for, he will cease pollinating his plants and keep the strain going IN CLONE FORM ONLY. Thus, if somebody already "invented" Headband, then whenever another breeder calls his strain Headband (in this case, Don and Aaron from DNA), it's not the same as the real, actual Headband that exists now IN CLONE FORM ONLY, right here in good, ol' California. Even if they DID use the same genetics, which, actually, they didn't, because like stonedmetalhead and a few others said, Headband is an OG/Sour Diesel/Master Kush cross, not just SD and OG. And as a matter of fact, even if you yourself crossed SD, OG and Master Kush, that doesn't necessarily mean that you've got the same thing as the Headband that exists out here. As I said earlier, each breeder chooses and breeds the phenotypes that contain the characteristics that said breeder is looking for. So if somebody decides to cross all three strains, depending on the phenotypes they choose to work with, it could be wildly different from "true" Headband.

I realize that that was probably waaaaayyyy over your head and you're probably going to need a dictionary to understand a good portion of the big words I used, but I thought I'd try to help enlighten you nonetheless. Your arrogance and ignorance are irritating and until you actually know what you're talking about (not to mention taking a few remedial English and Grammar classes) do us all a favor and shut the fuck up. Thank you!


----------



## jobless (Jun 1, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> stupid cali hippies think there the only 1s who came up with any strain out there go munch a gun


Well, you know, when you're living in the center of the pot growing universe, not to mention the first state in the US where cannabis will be fully legal (can't wait for November 4th to get here!), it's easy to get a big head. And it's " "THEY'RE the only ones", not "there."


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2010)

jobless said:


> Well, that was entertaining. Genuity, you might be the biggest fucking idiot I've ever come across on this or any other forum. Number one, learn to fucking SPELL, please. Number two, how is it possible that you don't understand the point that stonedmetalhead is trying to make? Yes, every plant starts out from seed. When a breeder is making a new strain, he crosses two (or more) existing strains, one male, one female. The female then produces seeds. Those seeds are grown out and the breeder will keep the plant(s) that have the characteristics that he's looking for, whether it be excellent resin production, amazing smell and taste, extra-resistant to mold and disease, finishes super-fast, whatever etc etc. Usually, a combination of those characteristics. Then, the breeder continues to pollinate female plants from subsequent generations with his chosen male, creating more seeds, which are grown out again and again and so on. Once the breeder feels his (or her) new strain is stable and possesses all of the characteristics they were looking for, he will cease pollinating his plants and keep the strain going IN CLONE FORM ONLY. Thus, if somebody already "invented" Headband, then whenever another breeder calls his strain Headband (in this case, Don and Aaron from DNA), it's not the same as the real, actual Headband that exists now IN CLONE FORM ONLY, right here in good, ol' California. Even if they DID use the same genetics, which, actually, they didn't, because like stonedmetalhead and a few others said, Headband is an OG/Sour Diesel/Master Kush cross, not just SD and OG. And as a matter of fact, even if you yourself crossed SD, OG and Master Kush, that doesn't necessarily mean that you've got the same thing as the Headband that exists out here. As I said earlier, each breeder chooses and breeds the phenotypes that contain the characteristics that said breeder is looking for. So if somebody decides to cross all three strains, depending on the phenotypes they choose to work with, it could be wildly different from "true" Headband.
> 
> I realize that that was probably waaaaayyyy over your head and you're probably going to need a dictionary to understand a good portion of the big words I used, but I thought I'd try to help enlighten you nonetheless. Your arrogance and ignorance are irritating and until you actually know what you're talking about (not to mention taking a few remedial English and Grammar classes) do us all a favor and shut the fuck up. Thank you!


boooooo.........you suck,you are way late


----------



## jobless (Jun 2, 2010)

genuity said:


> boooooo.........you suck,you are way late


Way late for what? Again, you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Grizzdude (Jun 2, 2010)

yes he is.........................yes he is


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> yes he is.........................yes he is


nice lil thread bumpers.........lol,keep on following.


----------



## closed4fishing (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok guys... let's move this debate along with people who have tried the finished product....with pics:
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f53/reserva-privada-headband-20403/

That should answer a lot of questions about Reserva Privada's Headband!!!

Any love?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jun 4, 2010)

closed4fishing said:


> Ok guys... let's move this debate along with people who have tried the finished product....with pics:
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f53/reserva-privada-headband-20403/
> 
> That should answer a lot of questions about Reserva Privada's Headband!!!
> ...


ROFLMFAO! Thanks for the link man. 



> I bought a 6 pack of fem Headbands from DNA shop in dam.
> 
> When i bought them the woman said we cannot guarantee they will not hermie, i thought it was strange at the time but bought them anyway.
> 
> ...


And they decided to release it anyway. What did they think was going to happen when you hit a hermie-monster plant such as Sour Diesel with a reversed female?


----------



## Grizzdude (Jun 4, 2010)

genuity said:


> nice lil thread bumpers.........lol,keep on following.


Oh look it's bumpy herself.


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2010)

hmmmmm,headband


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 20, 2010)

Whats the diffrence between dna headband and dna sour kush?


----------



## NickNasty (Jun 20, 2010)

Sour Kush is Sour Diesel x Bubba Kush and Headband is Sour Diesel x OG Kush .


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 20, 2010)

OK thanks nick..i kno someone with some going and the sour kush is kinda fast..planted after being germed for about 13 hours..didnt break soil first day like others it didnt even shown signs..but 2 days later half inch out and gowing strong!!..nothin like GHS buba kush which seems 2 be a slow vegger..and looks like indy dom...the SK looks sativa dom so far from the first leaves


----------



## NickNasty (Jun 20, 2010)

When they get closer to finishing ask if you can snap a pic because there is nothing really out there on DNA's Sour Kush and it would be good to see what it looks like when its close to done.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 20, 2010)

No problem nick...i read somewhere its a 45 day flower..i call bullshit but well see..its moving very fast tho..even in veg..


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2010)

would not mind seeing some pics of that SK


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 21, 2010)

Its still kinda early but ill see if i can find a decent camera and take some pics..maybe like 3 days..i have a dilema tho..i have no problem sharing my results so far but i think i want another go with these ..and i germed my only one freebie ...when r they gonna release them?


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Its still kinda early but ill see if i can find a decent camera and take some pics..maybe like 3 days..i have a dilema tho..i have no problem sharing my results so far but i think i want another go with these ..and i germed my only one freebie ...when r they gonna release them?


wish i new,i missed out on them at the tude.


----------



## NickNasty (Jun 21, 2010)

From what I understand they are not releasing the SK, it was a 1 time deal with attitude just for that promo. I guess like they did with the skunk train although I believe its even more limited.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2010)

reserva privada's headband's plant#1
plant#2
broke ground 4 days ago


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 22, 2010)

I have 2 find out how ima gonna get another one...


----------



## 420pitbull (Jun 22, 2010)

Whether or not Reserva Privada's Headband is the original or not, it is the one that got 3rd place at the 2009 Cannabis Cup entered by Green House coffee shop is it not? I have never tried it but I got 2 of them going right now, 1 in FF soil and 1 in hydro. Also got 2 OG Kush#18 going, same 1 in FF soil and 1 in hydro.


----------



## haze2 (Jun 23, 2010)

headband..........f#@k[/EMAIL"]headband..........f#@k"]headband..........f#@k clone only............everything comes from seed.


YOUR RITE OL BUDDY OL PAL, EVERYTHING DOES COME FROM A SEED THEY END UP WITH CLONE ONLY BECAUSE THE TRUE SEED STOCK IS LOST, OR GROWN OUT. AND UNLESS YOU HAVE YOUR CROSS SPIT OUT BEANS IT IS A CLONE ONLY. HAZE


----------



## haze2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Reserva Privada does not have the REAL HEADBAND it say it in the add, unless they took the actual genetics of OG, MK, and SD in that order and bred them that would only be as close to it as you can get. They used certain phenos of those strains to make real HEADBAND if you used all 3 of the strains but different phenos you would have a smilar but not same headband. I dont believe there is a HEADBAND that is REAL that is OG crossed with SD that is not the DNA make up of THE HEADBAND STRAIN!!! Haze2


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 23, 2010)

Im gonna have my own headband rez is dropping his ibls in a month ..OOO BOY..Who has the best masterkush? all the ones ive seen dont seem 2 appealing...


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2010)

haze2 said:


> Reserva Privada does not have the REAL HEADBAND it say it in the add, unless they took the actual genetics of OG, MK, and SD in that order and bred them that would only be as close to it as you can get. They used certain phenos of those strains to make real HEADBAND if you used all 3 of the strains but different phenos you would have a smilar but not same headband. I dont believe there is a HEADBAND that is REAL that is OG crossed with SD that is not the DNA make up!!! Haze2


i think this has been talk about already,it's just like anything.
burger king-Mcdonalds-wendys,all sell burgers,and say thay have the best.
they are just takeing claim on the market.imo


----------



## 420pitbull (Jun 24, 2010)

Green Place 3 rd place 2009 Cannabis Cup entered Headband by Reserva Privada or "DNA" if you will. Not Green House as I posted earlier but Green Place!


----------



## RichED (Jun 24, 2010)

i think they just used the name i dnt know why but they say it is not the clone only or something likr that in add from the tude i too ahe both of them the og#18 and the headband from res priv i bought during the June promo orderd the seperatly got both full promos what a treat im so glad i dont believe everything i see and hear id be screwed the way this site is 3 say yes 3 say no then 3 say maybe 76 dont say anything 

and no it is not the orignal headband of old i dont rember inputs but there was three things used to make it i dont recall the third i just member ogk and sour d i doubt if they clam to be the orignal hedband i think they just borrowed the name is that right to do

good luck
1Luv


----------



## doug13318 (Jun 25, 2010)

3rd Place Cannabis Cup
Headband Kush
The Green Place Coffeeshop

Fast becoming one of the top coffeeshops in the town,the Green Place has had two third-place finishes in as many years after joining the Cannabis Cup competition just last year. Going two for two Against the biggest names in the game,such as Barney's Farm and the Green House, has brought a lot of attention to the Green Place and their bud menu.

After last year's immaculate Chocolope entry,the Green Place followed up with a beautiful Headband Kush entry in 2009 Cannabis Cup.
Using a roster of excellent local growers as well as superb genetics from Reserva Privada [DNA Genetics], this year's entry was raw, Chem-smelling herb with a strong yet well-balanced high. Its aroma and outstanding taste immediately caught the attention of the judges.

Derived from genetics that originated stateside,Headband Kush comes from the Chem Dawg family and can best described as a hybrid of the OG and Diesel lines. tThe dark green leaves dotting its dense nugs are trademarks of the original genetics.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2010)

this headband is sounding better-n-better.
can not wait to see what i can do with it.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jun 26, 2010)

doug13318 said:


> Derived from genetics that originated stateside,Headband Kush comes from the Chem Dawg family and can best described as a hybrid of the OG and Diesel lines. tThe dark green leaves dotting its dense nugs are trademarks of the original genetics.


 
LOL! I know you coppied and pasted this info from somewhere and I'm not bashing you I'm bashing whoever wrote it but I love this statement, *"Headband Kush comes from the Chem Dawg family and can best described as a hybrid of the OG and Diesel lines", *........described as??????  thats exactly what it is. Way to make something more complicated than it really is.


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2010)

will be posting update at the 2 week mark,for these babies.
they are growing real good,gotta love good genetics


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2010)

7 days young


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 6, 2010)

Jst back from the dam and on day one i was straight off to the Grey Area and got some of their Headband which the guy assured me their strains are the real deal. Got to say their Chocolope was their best!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jul 6, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Jst back from the dam and on day one i was straight off to the Grey Area and got some of their Headband which the guy assured me their strains are the real deal. Got to say their Chocolope was their best!


Sure, it's real deal OG Kush crossed with Sour Diesel but it's not Headband.


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 6, 2010)

don't know what i love more - pictures of baby weed plants or pictures of puppies.  they are going to grow up to really pack a punch though.




head band made my face tingle!


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

man these things are growing fast,im likein things so far.
one of them is not growing a few side shoots,but oh'well


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2010)

32 days old
1ft tall,8 nodes.
maybe 2 more weeks of veg.


----------



## Gaines04 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking good. I just germed my headband and OG #18 along with some others yesterday... Can't wait... PEACE


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2010)

Gaines04 said:


> Looking good. I just germed my headband and OG #18 along with some others yesterday... Can't wait... PEACE


you can post your headband pics here if you want.


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2010)

flower time


----------



## Grizzdude (Jul 25, 2010)

pics or it never happened


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> pics or it never happened


----------



## Kayne (Jul 31, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE!? I agree, they should have named it something other than Headband, BUT, atleast they do say, Its not the original or 707....Thats standup enough, alot more than some other seed banks do...lol....Either way, Reserva/DNA do have some great genetics, atleast EVERYTHING I have grown from them have been great....2 out of 3 strains where straight up KEEPERS....the other wasn't bad,(Kandy Kush) but it wasn't me thing..still yielded BIG HUGE buds.....The Kushberry and LA Con, where fucking great......

I can't wait to see how DNA's "Headband" turns out.....Very interested in it.....and i have Rez's Sour D, a nice pheno that purples at the end, and yields well too....either way, i bet the Headband will be great.....The only thing Im worried about is the rumor about DNA's Headband throwing nanners....i could see how that could happen, as someone said earlier, Sour D will throw nanners if yoru room is NOT dialed in correctly...which mine is, so i have no troubles with that.....HOPEFULLY, DNA would not release some bullshit that is hermi prone.....

I hope not...I really want to order a few packs of these, but Im waiting to hear a few grows, before I drop the loot on them....Please anyone with first hand experience about DNA's Headband, spread the good word,,good or bad....let there be light...........

On another note, anyone try Paradise Seeds ACID, its suppose to be a Sour D hybrid, not sure what the other half of it is, but The pic does look abit like Sour D......ACID= Sour Diesel x ?Dutch strain?........whatever the fuck that means...doesn't make me fdeel veryt confident, if they cant tell us what they used to breed their Sour D with....and who's Sour D is it, Rez's? If not, its bullshit.....Paradise has a great name, I would hope they used Rez's Sour D to make ACID, if anyone knows, shoot me a PM........Thanks fellas....Y'all, smoke lots of weed and be cool babies.

FUCK YES, IM STONED LIKE DEM WHITEBOYS, OFF SOME LEMON SKUNK HONEY OIL, (BHO)........and yes, it taste like lemons....

Littel side note here...if you want to try something with the best "in your head" high, go with Lemon Skunk (Green House), awesome plant structure, very open, hardly any leaves on it, and the buds look fuzzy with so much trichs on it...covered, and the smell, straight up LEMON.....Havent grown DNA's, Lemon Skunk, but Green Houses is the SHIT, not the best yielder, but not horrible either....With a 2 week veg, LST style, i get about a ounce a plant....will finish about 18 inches tall...

Sorry for the long winded bullshit....


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kayne said:


> and who's Sour D is it, Rez's? If not, its bullshit.......


I don't know about that, I like the original much better than Rez's version. Rez's version lacks potency compared to the original and I'd say they would have used the clone only like DNA does, it seems to be making it's way around to most of the breeders. It's funny how Rez calls his an IBL when it's a BX, kind of misleading.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Gaines04 (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking Nice and healthy


----------



## Smokey Bandit1 (Aug 8, 2010)

What was the strain before Headband that people where pissed about?It was basically C99 and they changed the name to something eles I forgot if it was Canalope Haze ?DNA rocks but just taking names from past strains doesnt cut it.

Much respect to DNA as a whole just wondering.




Smokey


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Smokey Bandit1 said:


> What was the strain before Headband that people where pissed about?It was basically C99 and they changed the name to something eles I forgot if it was Canalope Haze ?DNA rocks but just taking names from past strains doesnt cut it.
> 
> Much respect to DNA as a whole just wondering.
> 
> ...


Canalope Haze isn't C99. Thats just what Gypme said because he was pissed at DNA and was trying to take credit for their work. Gypme said when DNA got to the Dam he hooked them up with some genetics, C99 being one of them. When they had a falling out Gypme tried to trash their work saying that DNA had taken his genetics and renamed them but the truth is DNA sells C99 in a mix pack of strains that didn't make the cut for future work. Gypme is a douche!


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2010)

one is a lil lanky,but for the most part
things are looking good.


----------



## Smokey Bandit1 (Aug 9, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Canalope Haze isn't C99. Thats just what Gypme said because he was pissed at DNA and was trying to take credit for their work. Gypme said when DNA got to the Dam he hooked them up with some genetics, C99 being one of them. When they had a falling out Gypme tried to trash their work saying that DNA had taken his genetics and renamed them but the truth is DNA sells C99 in a mix pack of strains that didn't make the cut for future work. Gypme is a douche!


Some people let there work speak for them others there mouth.Thanx for setting me straight on that DNA gear for the most part is sick shit and I hope they keep pumping it out.


Smokey


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

supercrop'd the tall one.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 14, 2010)

707 headband outdoors just starting to flower it was first put outdoors in april & tried to bud & reverted back to veg. now its decided to start budding again ,hence the large 1-finger leaves & its clones growing indoors


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> 707 headband outdoors just starting to flower it was first put outdoors in april & tried to bud & reverted back to veg. now its decided to start budding again ,hence the large 1-finger leaves & its clones growing indoors


looking good,
keep posting pics.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 14, 2010)

i was gonna grow dinafem blue hash next but times being what they are im gonna have to settle for the ole headband [shucks] ha ha my clones are showin roots ill keep ya posted on the other headband grows too


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> i was gonna grow dinafem blue hash next but times being what they are im gonna have to settle for the ole headband [shucks] ha ha my clones are showin roots ill keep ya posted on the other headband grows too


hell yea,keep me post'd.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 15, 2010)

what i have in my room should be done by 2nd wk of sept. then my time will be devoted to the headband heres a few pics of lemon skunk, rocklock & pineapple chunk. the lemon skunk[dna] is my fave.when i start the headband ill also show method,nutes ,feeding schedule &all related stuff


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2010)

I recently tried headband at the bluebird coffee shop in Amsterdam don't know if it was DNA's or the clone only but i was well impressed and i can now see why they called it headband (felt like i was wearing a headband as i was queuing for the Heineken experience) probably the best weed i smoked in the 5 days i was there will be looking to add some to my garden on the next grow very nice gear.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2010)

Anybody with some FINISHED dna headband..whats the smell like?


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> Anybody with some FINISHED dna headband..whats the smell like?


what i had a few months back,
was nothing to write home about.

smell was good,good lookin nugs,but the high was too much
of an hype.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 15, 2010)

A 600 buddy 2 answer the question of course..where did u get it from? im surprised DNA shit is usally the bizzness


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

silverhazefiend said:


> A 600 buddy 2 answer the question of course..where did u get it from? im surprised DNA shit is usally the bizzness


it was not DNA'S headband!!!
it was one of them clone only strains from the west.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2010)

21 days flower


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 15, 2010)

outdoor 707 headband 12 days into budding the parent of this one came from a dispensary in sacramento about a year ago & im just getting around to it i should of jumped on this 2 grows ago. at least i have the advantage of knowing yield & quality in advance


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2010)

not looking bad at all,

we are right around the same time frame.
shoul be good


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2010)

30 DAYS


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 24, 2010)

lookin good ill snap a pic of mine tomorrow youre getting a little sparkle on it, is it getting that fuel smell yet??


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Watch out for nanners on those things they are definitely not stable. I've culled 2 so far and the others definitely have some odd growth forming but the growth is too new to tell for sure.


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> lookin good ill snap a pic of mine tomorrow youre getting a little sparkle on it, is it getting that fuel smell yet??


yes it is.


stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Watch out for nanners on those things they are definitely not stable. I've culled 2 so far and the others definitely have some odd growth forming but the growth is too new to tell for sure.


i found one on the other headband,i have been looking for them.thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2010)

How does she smell?
Headband throwing out nanas?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 25, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How does she smell?
> Headband throwing out nanas?


Yeah mine were fine until about 2 weeks into flower then I started seeing nut sacks and they had all shown sex before I started my flowering cycle. I hope to get one the doesn't hermie but I kind of expected it since they reversed the already hermie prone Sour Diesel to use as the father but at least they were free.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Yeah mine were fine until about 2 weeks into flower then I started seeing nut sacks. I hope I get a least one the doesn't hermie but I kind of expected it since they reversed the already hermie prone Sour Diesel to use as the father.


That sucks balls.I only have 1 headband seed from pick n mix and i will be damned if i keep her and she throw out some nanas.She will get tossed right with them...lmfao


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That sucks balls.I only have 1 headband seed from pick n mix and i will be damned if i keep her and she throw out some nanas.She will get tossed right with them...lmfao


toss a whole plant cause of a few nanas?
i only found one on the bottom half of my plant,but i all ways trim that off any way.
the smell so far, is that of an sharp armpitt smell.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> toss a whole plant cause of a few nanas?
> i only found one on the bottom half of my plant,but i all ways trim that off any way.
> the smell so far, is that of an sharp armpitt smell.


Yeah i do not want to risk it pollinating my other plants.I really dont want to go thru picking nanas everyday.Ill be fine without.Who knows it might not even get nanas.


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Yeah mine were fine until about 2 weeks into flower then I started seeing nut sacks and they had all shown sex before I started my flowering cycle. I hope to get one the doesn't hermie but I kind of expected it since *they reversed the already hermie prone Sour Diesel to use as the father but at least they were free.*


*

*This original cross is not the 707 or any other clone only "Headband," this cross was made by reversing the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 25, 2010)

took a few pics this morning things are going good i figure to harvest in 4-6 wks


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 26, 2010)

genuity said:


> [/B]This original cross is not the 707 or any other clone only "Headband," this cross was made by reversing the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel.


My bad I misspoke. OG is the dad but both parents are still the results of hermie accidents.

I never said it was a clone only cross. I know they made the cross themselves but seeing as how both parents were the results of hermaphrodites you can't really expect them to be stable when crossed together.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2010)

39 day old (Sour Diesel x OG Kush)
#1

#2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking dank.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking dank.


smellin dank too,real sharp smell.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2010)

genuity said:


> smellin dank too,real sharp smell.


 Good to know i know what to look forward to.


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 1, 2010)

headband is a happy yielder, out of 3 plants in 5 galls i ended up with roughly 1oz per gallon i used. carbon filter was a must.




miss that strain i have sensi now, completely different high.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2010)

here is a couple pics of my 707 headband taken this evening


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 1131966View attachment 1131963View attachment 1131964View attachment 1131965here is a couple pics of my 707 headband taken this evening


That looks good.I wonder how different it is in taste from the 707 and rps version.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2010)

hopefully one of these days ill get to find out the 707 version has been pretty good


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 1, 2010)

My 707 didnt do very well compared to the original...I totally 86'd it from my op. The original diesel (headband) rocks the socks off the 707 imo...707 was really too finicky, and didn't keep the growing pace of the OD....not even close when it came to buds either...


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm growing headband and I love the smell. Those look real nice, bro. Good job this year.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> I'm growing headband and I love the smell. Those look real nice, bro. Good job this year.


put some pics up,it's all good as long as it's headband.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 3, 2010)

my headband[707] smokes good & yields good,easy to clone & grow what else can you ask for ive had the strain around for awhile now & recently my clones didnt take & theyre way into the bud cycle so im gonna go back where the original clones came from & buy a few more here is pics from this morning


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

hell yea thats looking good.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok so I could only get thru 12 pages of the trollwars before I couldnt continue. I got a 707HB clone from a dispensary and it says on the label SourD x OGkush, Heirloom genetics. Is this the real headband or what?


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

genuity said:


> put some pics up,it's all good as long as it's headband.


I got ya, bro. Anybody know what's up with the gallery on this site? For the last couple days I've been trying to add pics and when I click on "post your pics," nothing comes up. I'll post my pics as soon as I can. Been trying.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 3, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> I got ya, bro. Anybody know what's up with the gallery on this site? For the last couple days I've been trying to add pics and when I click on "post your pics," nothing comes up. I'll post my pics as soon as I can. Been trying.


Use photobucket.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

My bad. I figured it out. These are 18 days in.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 3, 2010)

Which version is that Bud?


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

OG Kush x SourD


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 3, 2010)

From DnA seeds or clone?


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

From seed. There's a long story behind these, and that might just be what it is.... a story. My homegirl from Cali tells me she had clones of OG Kush x SourD and made an F1 hybrid crossing those females with Pineapple Punch from Flying Dutchman. I just call it Pineapple Headband. I've grown it out before and it's one tasty motha. So I guess it's not true headband, but it's all good. I usually tell everyone it's OG Kush x SourD because it saves me the hassel of telling the origin of the seeds. Lol. Peace and happy growing.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 3, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> From seed. There's a long story behind these, and that might just be what it is.... a story. My homegirl from Cali tells me she had clones of OG Kush x SourD and made an F1 hybrid crossing those females with Pineapple Punch from Flying Dutchman. I just call it Pineapple Headband. I've grown it out before and it's one tasty motha. So I guess it's not true headband, but it's all good. I usually tell everyone it's OG Kush x SourD because it saves me the hassel of telling the origin of the seeds. Lol. Peace and happy growing.


cool. im trying to figure out if most of these clones of 707hb in the dispensaries are the real deal or not.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't help you there, bro. I simply grow weed and smoke it. If I don't like it, or it doesn't suit me medically, I move on to something else.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 3, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> Can't help you there, bro. I simply grow weed and smoke it. If I don't like it, or it doesn't suit me medically, I move on to something else.


smart man. I personally think almost anything with SourD in it will end up being nice. Just got some sour hog and its really good.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

SourD has always treated me nice.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

hell yea,

now u talking.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 3, 2010)

^ my clone only plant is way danker bro


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> ^ my clone only plant is way danker bro


put some pics up!!!


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> ^ my clone only plant is way danker bro


Is yours further along than that? She's fairly frosty for a bit over two weeks. So far everybody's plants are looking fire.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2010)

not bad at all!!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2010)

heres pics from this morning this is such a good all around strain im very happy with the way its growing i havent figured out how to get my camera to get clear pics real close to my buds to show you guys the sparkles but trust me theyre present as well as the ever present fuel smell


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

thinckness

what kind of cam you got??try to stand atleast 5ft back,and zoom in.


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 7, 2010)

If you can manually adjust the focus you can get better shots. Also, there's usually a macro setting for 28 inches or closer. If you get in close to take a pic, you pretty much have to have a tripod or it will come out blurry. If you stand further away, you can get a good shot and then in editing zoom and crop like Gen said. We can still see the crystals. Looking great. Good luck, bro.


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 7, 2010)

wow amazing job guys.




thanks for reminding me how much i love this strain!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2010)

ive got a nikon coolpix l-19 i need to read the instructions & quit trying to second- guess the thing you really made it stand out if it wasnt for the fence i wouldnt of thought it was the same plant


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

the sourD is really comein out in plant#2,pics comein soon


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 8, 2010)

OG kush isnt even a kush at all, all it is a cut of chemdawg that was brought to lake tahoe back in the 90's, not to hate on the og cause I like it just fine, not as caught up in it being the one and only cause its hardly that but its still quality herb. Im lucky to live up here in nor cal where finding original genetics isnt all that hard, even though it can be a task in finding the real deal of anything, even people up here are starting to get caught up in mis-labeling on purpose to capitalize on unknowing persons mainly down south that only interested in og or diesel cuts, kind of funny...dont wanna sound too negative on this craving for only og and its different hybrids cause it is some of the best herb and when its comes to weed its all preference anyways, just cant really imagine smoking something just because its popular...find a sweet fruity haze and its hard to beat in my opinion, which Ive actually become a big grower of an orginal cut of blue dream, although Im still not for sure on the haze that was used, buts its in my top 5-10 favorites. OG is great but I hate growing the tempermental cuts Ive ran into, the best og ive had the pleasure of is the tahoe cut that was amazing, wish I could find it somewhere but there so many imitations out there now that you cant trust all these dispensary clones for the most part, so if you find a good club that you have experience in, its good to keep your business there and become familiar with people so they want to hook you up with the better genetics they come across. Wish every1 a happy harvest this fall, nothing like outdoor gardens, although I know most of you are indoor gardeners, as am I, but I love the tree's every october, cant beat it. Peace every1!


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

plant#1

#2

#2


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope my outdoor girls look that dank. How far in are those girls?


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

Bud Stankalot said:


> I hope my outdoor girls look that dank. How far in are those girls?


46 days today!!


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks absolutely great, keep up the good work my man, Peace!!!


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 9, 2010)

Ive seen quite a few dispensaries that claim they have the 707 cut, just like they might claim their trainwreck is the e32 cut, for the most part theres no way to find out unless they have the finished product there for you to see, even then you have to have some experience with it to tell truth. I love getting original cuts, but in the end as long as its good I dont really care what the name is, some of the best bud I ever smoked was something called closet, or closet stomp, something weird like that, no idea of the genetics although it was clearly as sativa high. So if its good, its good, regardless of the name or what someone claims it is, all about quality...


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> Ive seen quite a few dispensaries that claim they have the 707 cut, just like they might claim their trainwreck is the e32 cut, for the most part theres no way to find out unless they have the finished product there for you to see, even then you have to have some experience with it to tell truth. I love getting original cuts, but in the end as long as its good I dont really care what the name is, some of the best bud I ever smoked was something called closet, or closet stomp, something weird like that, no idea of the genetics although it was clearly as sativa high. So if its good, its good, regardless of the name or what someone claims it is, all about quality...


thats why i like to grow from seed,so i can find my "diamond in the ruff",
i like quality too,i look deep in to the genetics to grow what i like.


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah going from seed and finding a special pheno is quite rewarding, happened to me with some big buddha cheese that I ran last year, I had never had any cheese, but there was two different distinct phenos out of 16 or 18 I dont remember, but there was one plant that pretty much blew the others out of the water, bigger, better and even quicker, I even wrote in and sent pics to BB cause it was same strain but grew so much better it was almost creepy, they said they knew what I was talking about and had the same personal cut running. Besides that Ive never really found something totally out of the ordinary, some for sure that had differnt qualities but its awesome when you have a big batch and theres that one plant for whatever reason that is just above and beyond the other phenos. I just got a few packs of applejack that Im hoping to catch a good mother, a friend of mine had some plants same genetics that was top notch. Last indoor cycle I ran Jack for the first time and was instantly sold on it, I thought it would be more of a hazy type from some of the supposed jack I had smoked before but mine was very fruity and potent, so Im stoked to be getting this applejack from seedism...also just for info purposes the blz bud is next up, my brother in law just harvested a month ago and its flat out chronic, Im waiting to get my set of clones, I had never had anything from seedism but after seeing the blz Im hoping this applejack is right up there. Take Care and Happy Growing, Peace!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

I finally planted my headband yesterday waiting for it to pop up from soil now.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I finally planted my headband yesterday waiting for it to pop up from soil now.


hope you get a good plant!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

genuity said:


> hope you get a good plant!!


 Hopefully.Yours is as good as it gets.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hopefully.Yours is as good as it gets.


thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2010)

snopped a pic this morning


----------



## 420pitbull (Sep 11, 2010)

Your picture's are looking tasty!! I hope some of my headbands turn out that way. One is in week 5 so it has some decent nugs on it


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 11, 2010)

man i must be getting old i notice a lot of mispelled words lately here is another pic


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 11, 2010)

This is the real 707 headband:


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2010)

whats the gens on that??


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 11, 2010)

SourD x OG Kush is what the label says. Heirloom genetics.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> SourD x OG Kush is what the label says. Heirloom genetics.


looking real good!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah that headband looks real good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2010)

heres mine.... funky too, i have another from seed goin too. this is week 3


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2010)

hell yea T,looking good as hell!!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2010)

hell yeah everything ive seen here is looking good headband dont seem to get the limelight that a lot of the other strains do & when theyre young theyre kind of lanky & dont look like much but when it comes time to bud she really turnes from ugly duckling to thoroughbred winner around here its getting a cult-like following


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hell yeah everything ive seen here is looking good headband dont seem to get the limelight that a lot of the other strains do & when theyre young theyre kind of lanky & dont look like much but when it comes time to bud she really turnes from ugly duckling to thoroughbred winner around here its getting a cult-like following


thats whats up!!show of them headbands


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

genuity said:


> thats whats up!!show of them headbands


Well lets not forget the plants from seed arent headband.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> SourD x OG Kush is what the label says. Heirloom genetics.


im pretty sure there is some master kush in there too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Well lets not forget the plants from seed arent headband.


yeah i see now reserva privada is callin it Sour Kush.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i see now reserva privada is callin it Sour Kush.


I thought dna sourkush is sourd x bubbakush.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> I thought dna sourkush is sourd x bubbakush.


http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/reserva-privada-sour-kush

lol well i guess reserva privada just likes stealing names...


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Well lets not forget the plants from seed arent headband.


it's what ever "they",the breeders call it!!!
it's their version.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats sad,.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2010)

at least reserva lets you know its not the original in the description.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

genuity said:


> it's what ever "they",the breeders call it!!!
> it's their version.


Its not headband its just a sourd x og cross they made.


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> at least reserva lets you know its not the original in the description.


true!!


SB Garlic said:


> Its not headband its just a sourd x og cross they made.


if they would of call'd it anything else,then we would be talking about how they are trying to use the same kind of cross.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

genuity said:


> if they would of call'd it anything else,then we would be talking about how they are trying to use the same kind of cross.


true, they shoulda just called it sourOG


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont see them on the dna/rp site maybe they stopped em altogether?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 12, 2010)

mine came from a sacramento club & is the 707 clone version


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> true, they shoulda just called it* sourOG*


cali connection seeds
*Sour OG ( Original Sour Diesel X SFV OGK F4)* - Sour OG is my originl sour d cut which is aj's cut as in the first cut to come out of his room of the sour d collection.. the precursor to ecsd. its that cut crossed to my sfv ogk f4 male. I expect stellar results to come from this cross.. Prob my personal most anticipated crosses.. Off spring shows great structure and solid kolas with fuel sour kerosine funk. Flower time will be 8 weeks 

see what can happen!!


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

Prob best to just call it RP's SourD X OG then, no more names left.


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Prob best to just call it RP's SourD X OG then, no more names left.


lol...now that sound just right!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Prob best to just call it RP's SourD X OG then, no more names left.


take out the "x" and call it SourDog


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> take out the "x" and call it SourDog


thats already takeinby me..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2010)

genuity said:


> thats already takeinby me..


What do you call sourdog?rp's headband?


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What do you call sourdog?rp's headband?


sour d pheno (rp's headband) x D-OG KUSH.....COMEING SOON!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2010)

genuity said:


> sour d pheno (rp's headband) x D-OG KUSH.....COMEING SOON!!!!


Keep me posted on how that turns out.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Keep me posted on how that turns out.


will do!!should be a good one


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2010)

rp's(sour d x og) will be comein down in 10 days.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

genuity said:


> rp's(sour d x og) will be comein down in 10 days.


Cant wait to see it.


----------



## ice#1 (Sep 14, 2010)

i just got to say dna or reserva doing it or any other seed breeder aint no different then when green house does it. heck i'll bet green house will enter another all new strain this year thats from another american breeder like they have done allot recently (don't get me wrong i love there the church) but just cause you give it the same don't mean it will be the real deal now with using some if not most of the genetics you can end back up with a very close if not better plant look at dj short he rebuilt his strain from totally different genetics and came up with just as good if not better versions. so all in all think we all need to sit back and try the strain for ourselves.

i myself don't see the whole deal about clone only strains. i mean honestly who cares yes some of them are killer but buy enough packs and you got a chance to get the same thing. now if it came from a random bag of seed and you get an apex plant then yeah your kind of out of luck


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2010)

ice#1 said:


> i just got to say dna or reserva doing it or any other seed breeder aint no different then when green house does it. heck i'll bet green house will enter another all new strain this year thats from another american breeder like they have done allot recently (don't get me wrong i love there the church) but just cause you give it the same don't mean it will be the real deal now with using some if not most of the genetics you can end back up with a very close if not better plant look at dj short he rebuilt his strain from totally different genetics and came up with just as good if not better versions. so all in all think we all need to sit back and try the strain for ourselves.
> 
> i myself don't see the whole deal about clone only strains. i mean honestly who cares yes some of them are killer but buy enough packs and you got a chance to get the same thing. now if it came from a random bag of seed and you get an apex plant then yeah your kind of out of luck


nice post...............


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2010)

#2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking good G.


----------



## tingpoon (Sep 22, 2010)

hahaha this plant looks so happy!!!




props bro


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 22, 2010)

ive came to the conclusion i would like to grow the r/p version from seed the 707 version is one of my best ever right up there with purplewreck


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> ive came to the conclusion i would like to grow the r/p version from seed the 707 version is one of my best ever right up there with purplewreck


if you do grow rp's (sour d x og),make sure to lst/scrog it to bump that weight up!!


----------



## Bud Stankalot (Sep 23, 2010)

My outdoor headband is turning purple. Looks badass.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2010)

i had to harvest early & the wife & i tried some out last night it is some of my best yet very uplifting & giggly making waffles at 10 at night has never been so fun


----------



## closed4fishing (Sep 28, 2010)

I grew out the RP headband. It is very sensitive to heat stress and can hermie on you. If you have a good environment, you should be ok. I found two distinct phenos. One was shorter and reminded me of their OG Kush #18 except more pine to the smell/taste. Even though this pheno (two plants of it) hermied and became extremely seeded, it is some of the best smoke I've grown. It reminds me of the OG Kush #18 except the high doesn't get me as tired and the taste has more pine and sour to it. The taller phenos are still going because I started them about 4 weeks after the first 2 seeds. Out of the other 3 seeds that are now going, I have two taller phenos and another one of the shorter phenos. I did find a few male flowers even on the taller ones, but I pulled them and haven't seen anymore since I was able to keep my temps under 83 degrees F. I'm hoping the tall ones will be sour d phenos, I'll have smoke reports in a few weeks.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

Genuity, what do you consider the headband from DST? Isn't it supposed to come from a cut floating around holland years ago? I have one going now that stayed so short and compact under my t-5 it was incredible. I put it under the hps and into 12/12 on the eleventh. Since then I've had to supercrop the main stem twice, the second time just last night. The side branching has responded spectacularly, I'll get some pics up on the 25th, her and casey will be starting week two of flower at that time. My dog is curing.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> Genuity, what do you consider the headband from DST? Isn't it supposed to come from a cut floating around holland years ago? I have one going now that stayed so short and compact under my t-5 it was incredible. I put it under the hps and into 12/12 on the eleventh. Since then I've had to supercrop the main stem twice, the second time just last night. The side branching has responded spectacularly, I'll get some pics up on the 25th, her and casey will be starting week two of flower at that time. My dog is curing.


 it is the reserva cut @ hu. its a goody too


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you shyt.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2010)

lol.. call me T. he got it from grey area coffee shop. if you the dog, some phenos are way better than the hb. and the hb hermies so be careful.

edit: they stretch, and the buds were rock hard and i had one pheno with a musty under arm smell. i think they a nute sensitive too because they are the only plants that i had issues keeping green all the way thru flower.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. call me T. he got it from grey area coffee shop. if you the dog, some phenos are way better than the hb. and the hb hermies so be careful.
> 
> edit: they stretch, and the buds were rock hard and i had one pheno with a musty under arm smell. i think they a nute sensitive too because they are the only plants that i had issues keeping green all the way thru flower.


yea that headband,if not left to grow on its own,without all the supercropping/topping,she dos jus fine
but she is sensitive as hell..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> yea that headband,if not left to grow on its own,without all the supercropping/topping,she dos jus fine
> but she is sensitive as hell..


and hard ass nuggs, and i grew mine under a 400. i popped two that will go under the 600 so i'm happy bout that.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and hard ass nuggs, and i grew mine under a 400. i popped two that will go under the 600 so i'm happy bout that.


yes,yes,yes that is true......nice hard nugs


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. call me T. he got it from grey area coffee shop. if you the dog, some phenos are way better than the hb. and the hb hermies so be careful.
> 
> edit: they stretch, and the buds were rock hard and i had one pheno with a musty under arm smell. i think they a nute sensitive too because they are the only plants that i had issues keeping green all the way thru flower.


My dog hermied on me and so did my grape ape. I thought I caught both of them but as I sample some of the bud there are beans. I also have a headband x cali-o mom and clones. The mom was chopped the other day, the clones ended week four of flower tuesday. I know about one on the scale of one to ten about kush all of which I've learned on my own so I have nothing to compare what I've grown to good kush. I do have some of the og18 from reserva privada going and I almost finished the og18 x skunk, which I didn't particularly care for. The headband x cali-o has much the same smell as the dog and the hash tasted very much the same from both. I think the kushiest tasting kush I've smoked is power kush, a good evening smoke and very earthy tasting to me.

Strange, my dog stayed dark green completely through flowering, my headband x cali-o had yellowing problems. All of my headband x cali-o clones are doing fine, nice and green after four weeks of flowering. I'm also using botanicare pro for soil for the first time with them and on casey jones and headband, so far so good with both of those too.

Edit. I just put the dog into a jar the other day. I got, count them, eleven buds off of her. She was like those supermodels you see on a runway, tall, thin and no tits or ass but somehow she still looked good. Very frosty, and hard nugs, I hear them rattle in the jar when I turn them before opening for some fresh air.


----------



## rollin in grass (Dec 23, 2010)

i heard this RP's headband was hard to grow and very unstable from a few grows online


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

rollin in grass said:


> i heard this RP's headband was hard to grow and very unstable from a few grows online


not hard to grow,maybe unstable tho...


----------



## Growbigorgo (Dec 24, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Well lets not forget the plants from seed arent headband.


Yeah they changed the name to sour kush, and I know someone else put out a sour kush a while ago but shit they even say why they made they're headband, they said the clone only headband was great so they wanted it in seed form. They saw traits in the clone only headband that said to them it was just an OG X sour D cross. So they reversed an OG to hit the Sour D with, If they were really cheap they would do what GHS does and just hit a hermi 707 to a female 707 and sell a bunch of hermie seeds. DNA are great breeders and I do not see what your problem with there strains are. Have you grown they're headband or do you just think your is better b/c its yours? I mean not everyone lives in Cali., not everyone can go to a store and pick up some clones. So these guy's make awesome crosses for us, some of which are copies of they're favorite California strains that were only available in clone form. SO WHAT! They changed the name the second someone bitched. I don't see people wigging out about GHS fake strains, chemdog my ass, bubba kush!!!!! Theyre are waaaaay more fraudulent things going on than what the guys of DNA have done.


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2010)

Growbigorgo said:


> Yeah they changed the name to sour kush, and I know someone else put out a sour kush a while ago but shit they even say why they made they're headband, they said the clone only headband was great so they wanted it in seed form. They saw traits in the clone only headband that said to them it was just an OG X sour D cross. So they reversed an OG to hit the Sour D with, If they were really cheap they would do what GHS does and just hit a hermi 707 to a female 707 and sell a bunch of hermie seeds. DNA are great breeders and I do not see what your problem with there strains are. Have you grown they're headband or do you just think your is better b/c its yours? I mean not everyone lives in Cali., not everyone can go to a store and pick up some clones. So these guy's make awesome crosses for us, some of which are copies of they're favorite California strains that were only available in clone form. SO WHAT! They changed the name the second someone bitched. I don't see people wigging out about GHS fake strains, chemdog my ass, bubba kush!!!!! Theyre are waaaaay more fraudulent things going on than what the guys of DNA have done.


dna is changein the game for the better.....


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 24, 2010)

Growbigorgo said:


> Yeah they changed the name to sour kush, and I know someone else put out a sour kush a while ago but shit they even say why they made they're headband, they said the clone only headband was great so they wanted it in seed form. They saw traits in the clone only headband that said to them it was just an OG X sour D cross. So they reversed an OG to hit the Sour D with, If they were really cheap they would do what GHS does and just hit a hermi 707 to a female 707 and sell a bunch of hermie seeds. DNA are great breeders and I do not see what your problem with there strains are. Have you grown they're headband or do you just think your is better b/c its yours? I mean not everyone lives in Cali., not everyone can go to a store and pick up some clones. So these guy's make awesome crosses for us, some of which are copies of they're favorite California strains that were only available in clone form. SO WHAT! They changed the name the second someone bitched. I don't see people wigging out about GHS fake strains, chemdog my ass, bubba kush!!!!! Theyre are waaaaay more fraudulent things going on than what the guys of DNA have done.


Damn dats da truth... +rep for bein real!


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 24, 2010)

Headband = Mass Super Skunk X '91 Chem. Clone only...

Headband 707 is entirely different and nothing to write home about compared to the original (based off of my grow with it).

True OG Kush, Headband, Chemdawg (all types) are clone-only.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 24, 2010)

It's got me VERY interested now they've released it in regular seed form as well as fem. And Mass Super Skunk x '91 Chem is what Reserva's Sour Diesel is down as mate. This Headband aka Sour Kush is OGK x Sour Diesel.


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> It's got me VERY interested now they've released it in regular seed form as well as fem. And Mass Super Skunk x '91 Chem is what Reserva's Sour Diesel is down as mate. This Headband aka Sour Kush is OGK x Sour Diesel.


give it a try..........


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 3, 2011)

6 from 6 cracked and up out of the dirt, here we go again lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2011)

3eyes said:


> 6 from 6 cracked and up out of the dirt, here we go again lol


hell yea,going to be fun............


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Lets keep this thread going, I just ordered some RP's Headband and Im gonna grow in as soon as my RP's ColeTrain is done in two weeks. I have a grow journal going of the coletrain u can check it out the links in my Sig.

I just want to say I dont care if its the real headBand or not, it cant be crappy bud so I know its gonna be dank. RP has some great genetics, except for the few bananas I found on my coletrain but they showed up late into flowering anyways.

But we are potheads we dont argue especially over dank bud and silly politics.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Lets keep this thread going, I just ordered some RP's Headband and Im gonna grow in as soon as my RP's ColeTrain is done in two weeks. I have a grow journal going of the coletrain u can check it out the links in my Sig.
> 
> I just want to say I dont care if its the real headBand or not, it cant be crappy bud so I know its gonna be dank. RP has some great genetics, except for the few bananas I found on my coletrain but they showed up late into flowering anyways.
> 
> But we are potheads we dont argue especially over dank bud and silly politics.


id love to see some headbands...........post away bro...


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have some RP's ColeTrain pics right now, its a very nice strain really filling in I still ahve two weeks left and they are monsters.

View attachment 1368840View attachment 1368842View attachment 1368847View attachment 1368850


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

i always want'd to try the ct,jus never really stoood out to me.

now.....this might change my mind.......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

View attachment 1369572View attachment 1369573View attachment 1369574I got a couple of nug shots of my headband i cut today nice and frosty strain smell reaks of sour


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

i can smell the funk..........how long did u let it go for?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

9 weeks but i know she could have went longer.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 9 weeks but i know she could have went longer.


9 weeks is coo,u sure are bout to have some fire for real,i was smokein mine like 6 days after chop,and that shit was powerfull as hell.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> 9 weeks is coo,u sure are bout to have some fire for real,i was smokein mine like 6 days after chop,and that shit was powerfull as hell.


 Looks like a 6 pack is in my future this was from a pick n mix seed so i only grew one and im mad i did not clone her as she was real stink.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks like a 6 pack is in my future this was from a pick n mix seed so i only grew one and im mad i did not clone her as she was real stink.


i would deff do that,it breeds well to...
this is *cesspool *(og x sour diesel)x(chemdawg91 x mass super skunk/nl)

all reserva privada genetics.........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> i would deff do that,it breeds well to...


What did you breed her to?
I will def order this agian no question about it..


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What did you breed her to?
> I will def order this agian no question about it..


sorry late wit the pics^^^^


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> sorry late wit the pics^^^^


very nice strain..Ill rep you as soon as i can..I wish i can get a hold of that strain...Sounds reall good


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> very nice strain..Ill rep you as soon as i can..I wish i can get a hold of that strain...Sounds reall good


yea she is nice sofar,bein as its not stable at all,pickie growers beware....out of the 12 seeds i put to the test i found like pods on 4 of them,i pulld them off
and kept an eye on them,no more showd as of yet......so there might be a few seeds in there but o well......


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 8, 2011)

genuity said:


> i always want'd to try the ct,jus never really stoood out to me.
> 
> now.....this might change my mind.......


 I grew it because I got a free seed from attitude and let me tell you she stinks, she is covered with crystals and she is a monster.

Did I mention that is just one plant?

I will let you know how she smokes in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2011)

one plant?..........tell me more....


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Check it out. 


*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...journal-8.html

It started as whitewidow but quickly turned into coletrain.
*


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 11, 2011)

So I was bored looking online for info on RP's Headband, and found this great thread! I've got one nearing four weeks into 12/12 right now, I've been told this strain doesn't yield well but mine seems like she's going to pack on the weight. Maybe I'll be back in a few a weeks to post some bud porn 

I kind of just thumbed through the thread, but when size pot did you use genuity?


----------



## kbo ca (Feb 11, 2011)

headband is a sour d/ og cross. they took their sour d cut and hit it with og pollen. what do you think "real" headband is??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

that istheir headband, now called sour kush. but it is not the real headband


----------



## Growbigorgo (Feb 12, 2011)

I had two really nice pheno's of the Sour Kush, One had a few balls pop out around the 3rd week of 12/12, the other was the first in the room to show crystals and is looking phenominal. The leaves are so shiny and healthy, can't wait to finish. The OG 18 is looking crazy too, very stretchy though both in veg. and flower.


----------



## middle84 (Feb 12, 2011)

All I have to say is this strain is legit "real headband" or not the best i've grown hands down out grew produced and smoked strains from 5 other banks in the same grow


----------



## relisys (Feb 13, 2011)

i put a reserva privada headband seed in 10days ago and still no luck...so im not impressed like


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 13, 2011)

relisys said:


> i put a reserva privada headband seed in 10days ago and still no luck...so im not impressed like


One seed not popping is not enough to give a proper evaluation..


----------



## 3eyes (Feb 14, 2011)

6 from 6 for me all are in veg now


----------



## kbo ca (Feb 14, 2011)

Hahaha tru dat brutha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

i just popped another one. n it popped.


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> So I was bored looking online for info on RP's Headband, and found this great thread! I've got one nearing four weeks into 12/12 right now, I've been told this strain doesn't yield well but mine seems like she's going to pack on the weight. Maybe I'll be back in a few a weeks to post some bud porn
> 
> I kind of just thumbed through the thread, but when size pot did you use genuity?


2 gal pots...


----------



## throttle98 (Apr 26, 2011)

any updates?? im sure some of you are done by now


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah these girls are tall, and i'm cutting 1 of mine down coz she 1 ugly bitch and the light would be better used spread over the other girls.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hows the yield on HeadBand.


----------



## sleeperls93 (Apr 27, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Hows the yield on HeadBand.


average; I'm sure it could be improved with longer vegging and training.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2011)

no.. the yield sucks. i just popped another bean tho .


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 28, 2011)

Man thats what I hear, I may hold off on HeadBand.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Hows the yield on HeadBand.


From what I see so far it depends on pheno but I'm not holding out for a mammoth crop, as long as the quality is there I'll be happy


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 28, 2011)

After fliping to 12/12 does Headband not stretch very much. I use a SCROG and have great results so do you think vegging a little longer would work?


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 28, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> After fliping to 12/12 does Headband not stretch very much. I use a SCROG and have great results so do you think vegging a little longer would work?


Again pheno dependent i flicked mine at 18"-20" 1 of them is now 4' 6"-5' after 3 weeks 12-12 all have come on by at least a foot the side branches are long too


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 29, 2011)

Shit, yield on mine was a lot better than I expected. Mine is also very stretchy, I'm actually thinking of dropping this pheno/mom and popping another bean.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2011)

id do all clone grow from root,like a 7" clone,in a gal pot....


----------



## lemonz (Apr 29, 2011)

i got 4 in right now about 5 weeks into budding i got 2 taller stretchy ones and 2 shorter bushy ones yield looks pretty good pretty heavy feeders ill tell you more when there down


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 29, 2011)

Reserva's Headband is not even close to the real Headband707 clone only. Mediocre smoke and low yields.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> Reserva's Headband is not even close to the real Headband707 clone only. Mediocre smoke and low yields.


great smoke, wacc yield. your late that argument is done. nobody cares bout the 707 its not superior in anyway, just had the name first. personally i like RP's headband better. .


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> great smoke, wacc yield. your late that argument is done. nobody cares bout the 707 its not superior in anyway, just had the name first. personally i like RP's headband better. .


What kind of yield did you get?


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2011)

i vegd i 1gal pot for 4 weeks,repot to 2gal for 2 weeks,flower for 8-9 weeks,and got 2oz per plant,some real powerful stuff.


----------



## upthearsenal (Apr 29, 2011)

genuity said:


> i vegd i 1gal pot for 4 weeks,repot to 2gal for 2 weeks,flower for 8-9 weeks,and got 2oz per plant,some real powerful stuff.


Yep. I got about the same, 4wk veg in 1gal and flowered in the same pot. I cut at 11wks, got 2oz with organics.... it's strong stuff too, yet even though I took it pretty far it's still a strong cerebral high that makes me all stupid if I smoke enough...

edit: I wouldn't say it's a high yield, but by no means low. I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 29, 2011)

genuity said:


> i vegd i 1gal pot for 4 weeks,repot to 2gal for 2 weeks,flower for 8-9 weeks,and got 2oz per plant,some real powerful stuff.


I'd be happy with 2 each but i'm not holding out for more just as long as whats there is proper i'll be happy


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2011)

yea,i was more than happy...


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 29, 2011)

6 weeks of veg to produce 2ozs? Not dissing your grow. But 2ozs for 4 months of work seems like a small yielder too me.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> 6 weeks of veg to produce 2ozs? Not dissing your grow. But 2ozs for 4 months of work seems like a small yielder too me.


just comes down to yield or quality....
yes you can get more out of it,by lst,sopercropping,scrog,ect,but to each his/her own.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

i was getting an ounce per clone in 1 gallon pots no real veg. like i said that is a low yielder to ME. im comparing it to a high yielder such as White Widow or Sensi star.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 29, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> 6 weeks of veg to produce 2ozs? Not dissing your grow. But 2ozs for 4 months of work seems like a small yielder too me.


if i just wanted yield i'd grow big bud but sometimes you got to cut back on the yield to get the flavour and quality, also the breeders say 500g a square meter but they don't tell you what method, how much light which pheno etc etc so whenever you buy beans your taking a chance, never know 1 of us may find a high yielding tasty frosty mofo then again we might not but until you take the plunge and find out who knows mine, are just coming up to the end of the 4Th week of flower I'll post some pics as soon as they got some decent meat on em


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

if it wasn't some flame i woulda tossed it. its worth the smoke. but i have other strains for yield.


----------



## cdogg23 (Apr 29, 2011)

I ran some of those headbands. I cant remeber yield at least an ounce. But the taste was very nice.


----------



## 3eyes (Apr 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> if it wasn't some flame i woulda tossed it. its worth the smoke. but i have other strains for yield.


Same here i got 5 headband, 1 exodus cheese (real deal not GHS), 2 sogouda and 2 kandykush the kandys look like they could be throwing out a fair bit but if i only get 20 oz i know for sure it will be 20 oz of top draw stash


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 5, 2011)

8 and a half weeks not long now hopefully i'm almost out of weed lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2011)

i got one going at 3 weeks now, lol.


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 8, 2011)

Check it: the HB is the one in the black pot nearest to you, getting close to five wks in, looks alright if you ask me 

First run with a light mover and it seems to be doing good, third run with this pheno.

My pheno puts on fat ol' colas, but the stretch on this one is pretty dang nasty.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2011)

..i smoked real headband (thnks to Steve from triangle) a few years back.. nothing worth mentioning, too many strains from Cali is being advertised as "bomb".. so-cal, home of the overrated strains


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 8, 2011)

Why is it that people always say I smoked the "real" headband, and it wasn't that great, or "nothing worth mentioning", does it make you cooler that you smoked a strain that you didn't like, or does it make this strain less potent if another with the same name wasn't potent...? Lol, people and their silly hang-ups.

Obviously if they are different the other strain called headband has no relevance to this thread, because everyone who's growing out this RP HB will KNOW it's effing dank.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Why is it that people always say I smoked the "real" headband, and it wasn't that great, or "nothing worth mentioning", does it make you cooler that you smoked a strain that you didn't like, or does it make this strain less potent if another with the same name wasn't potent...? Lol, people and their silly hang-ups.
> 
> Obviously if they are different the other strain called headband has no relevance to this thread, because everyone who's growing out this RP HB will KNOW it's effing dank.


* just throwing my .2s about the real headband, NOT RP headband, i think DNA/RP genetics are stable & "dank"  ...cheers


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 8, 2011)

Right on man, didn't mean to jump on your statement. 

good vibes continued....

(and I'd agree with the statement that RP/DNA are stable, I've grown a few of their strains and have yet to see any hermin'.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 9, 2011)

Same here i've got 5 RP headband and 2 kandykush everybody said to look for male flowers at about 4 weeks looked and saw nothing thank fuck if i have a few seeds i wouldn't be disappointed as long as it's not to many


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

My headbands hermie from seed, but the clones don't


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My headbands hermie from seed, but the clones don't


same here......i need to get some more beans.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

i still got like 3 more.


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 9, 2011)

That's a trip, so both you guys have mothers herm when flowered? I haven't had an herm issue with the seed I popped and defo no probs with the clones or other mothers I've created. I wonder what would cause that, it sounds weird...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

i have poipped a few seeds, im not sure if all hermied, but i kno my clones were not doing itr. im growing it from seed again now ands it hermed on day 1 of flowering, i just popped the balls off n kept it moving.


----------



## upthearsenal (Jun 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have poipped a few seeds, im not sure if all hermied, but i kno my clones were not doing itr. im growing it from seed again now ands it hermed on day 1 of flowering, i just popped the balls off n kept it moving.


Lol, that sounds crazy mang, day one.... shit. 

I need to pop more seeds and see if I get a pheno that was less stretchy... then I'll probably make some seeds myself.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

the stretchy pheno is the og, its also my fave. and yea, she showed balls b4 pistils.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 9, 2011)

I got 1 stretchy plant with 2 decent size crowns on can't wait to wrap her up and smoke her won't be long now.


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 28, 2011)

The yield was only just over 2 O's per but i was correct in thinking she's some very very tasty weed that hits hard and stays on you a long time, would i grow the headband/sourkush again...........without a doubt yes i would because she's just a taste sensation with a stone that punches you in the face me likey a lot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2011)

i cant get mine to yield for shit. or branch out. i gotta do a longer veg, i just germed another(its obviously good) to keep as a mommy of some sort.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2011)

i wish i would of kept on of mine around.........it is some real powerfull smoke,and tastey


----------



## Green Apple (Jun 29, 2011)

I wasn't aware that people were having hermie problem's? I've been searching the web all day, and everyone is saying the same thing. I'm freaking out because I have 5 beautiful RP headbands vegging as we speak! Well I guess all I can do is keep going and hope for the best. I've decided to veg them a little sooner, and avoid stress as best I can.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2011)

How old are they. ?


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2011)

would love to see some pics, green apple


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2011)

aye gen i got my headband pollinated wit my corleone kush, i kno it'll be flame n i got u on that list.


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2011)

hell yea,just let me know.....


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 30, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> I wasn't aware that people were having hermie problem's? I've been searching the web all day, and everyone is saying the same thing. I'm freaking out because I have 5 beautiful RP headbands vegging as we speak! Well I guess all I can do is keep going and hope for the best. I've decided to veg them a little sooner, and avoid stress as best I can.


No hermie's out of my 5, kept an eye on them but no problems


----------



## Green Apple (Jun 30, 2011)

My "sour Kush" are right at the 4 week mark. I will try and post pic's 2nite. Kinda tall and stretchy (even in veg), but big fat fan leaves! I clipped them at the 4th node about 2 weeks ago, and again at the beginning of this week. There branching like crazy, and they all ready smell super funky. I also have 6 strawberry diesel (HS) growing as well (they also have hermie rumers), so right now I'm kinda on pins and needle's. But my temps are perfect, and I'm paying close attention to my girls, so we shall see. Any tips for this strain (hermie prevention), will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2011)

thats good to hear 3eyes.

sounding good GA,as long as its just the balls,and not lil yellow bananas in the buds,youll be fine.
i always wantd to try that STRAWBERRY DIESEL out,post pics of her to,if you will.


----------



## randomseed (Jun 30, 2011)

I had hermi issues as well.

Started with 5 seeds, got 3 girls.
Two distinct Phenos, one very streatchy the other straight indica looking.
Flowered out the streatchy one because I didnt like the growth pattern much. Stuff came out so-so yield wise, flavor and smell was very hospital like. High was pretty confusing after a half hour.

Cloned out one of the other two and just flowered the other one....TOTAL HERMI - never had an entire plant do it before but at week 6 BANNANAS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!
Culled that little bitch, shit for weight and the quality was subpar compared to the stretchy pheno.

Praying that the issue was the mom and not the pheno because I just put a big load of the final mom I kept into flower, if that batch goes hermi Im going to be sorta screwed for a month. 

Overall I would personally stay AWAY from this strain at this point, even if the load does not hermi it would have to be AMAZING at this point for me to even want to try another run.

Sour Kush by Reserva Privada gets a thumbs down from me. I had some high hopes for it too.


----------



## randomseed (Jun 30, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> That's a trip, so both you guys have mothers herm when flowered? I haven't had an herm issue with the seed I popped and defo no probs with the clones or other mothers I've created. I wonder what would cause that, it sounds weird...


Mine did too, never seen an entire plant hermi till I grew this BS.
Stretchy pheno seems to be the way to go, but yields are pretty sub-par.


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry for your bad luck,hope the rest do better for you.


----------



## ChikenMcGiblit (Jun 30, 2011)

My RP sour k hermied out aswell, just one banana cluster ive spotted.. Should make a good lil headstash but im not too impressed with yield or the herm


----------



## Green Apple (Jul 1, 2011)

How the hell could (basically) every single bean grown in the last year be a hermie? Seriously, "just about" every single thread I've seen, about RP headband is hermie hermie hermie! You would think D and A would of heard about it by now, and either fix it, or pull from the shelve's. It suck's, because I'm not even looking forward to the flip, because I already know what's gonna happen.


----------



## Feelinit (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I harvested 3 weeks ago 4 rp sourcush. Clones from dispensary, which were from fem seeds. I had no nanners ever. 

Smoke is fire, and resin production makes amazing full melt. 

This bud smells great all the way through. Mine were a bit stretchy, but I got 20, 32oz mason jars full of bud from 4 plants.

This was even with a huge root aphid infestation all the way through.

Topped for 4 main colas.

My mom has been supercropped a ton, and loves it.


----------



## randomseed (Aug 12, 2011)

From freaking bad to worse. Third pheno which has a great indica growth pattern....didnt hermi 'as much' (only few nanners) but the product was total crap. Plants grew massive great looking tops...everything looked awesome, then did the cut and usual dry out (like Ive done a million times before) and the stuff has absolutly no flavor at all. No smell either...its like if cardboard was a nugget this would be it.....
Dont even try to give me the it needs to cure or anything liek that, this stuff is devoid of any charecter at all and no cure is going to change that. Shame cause the weight was great (almost 4zs each). Naturally the normal strains I had going on the side with it turned out full heady.

Never ever ever going near Reserva gear again, probably not DNA either just by association. This stuff should not be on the market at ALL.

Id put my costs on Sour Kush debacle at around 10,000$ for the year, not including wasting my time which is worth alot to me...

Thank god subcools got his shit together or I would have wasted half a fucking year raising nothing but bullshit. 




randomseed said:


> I had hermi issues as well.
> 
> Started with 5 seeds, got 3 girls.
> Two distinct Phenos, one very streatchy the other straight indica looking.
> ...


----------



## randomseed (Aug 12, 2011)

Green Apple said:


> How the hell could (basically) every single bean grown in the last year be a hermie? Seriously, "just about" every single thread I've seen, about RP headband is hermie hermie hermie! You would think D and A would of heard about it by now, and either fix it, or pull from the shelve's. It suck's, because I'm not even looking forward to the flip, because I already know what's gonna happen.


Id cut my loses and just toss um out. Loss some time prepping the next load but its so not worth dealing with the headaches this shit has given me.
Practicaly ruined my summer.


----------



## randomseed (Aug 12, 2011)

One more time and im done......
[rant]
FUCK THIS STRAIN AND THE ASSHATS WHO PUT IT ON THE MARKET
[/rant]


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 12, 2011)

randomseed said:


> From freaking bad to worse. Third pheno which has a great indica growth pattern....didnt hermi 'as much' (only few nanners) but the product was total crap. Plants grew massive great looking tops...everything looked awesome, then did the cut and usual dry out (like Ive done a million times before) and the stuff has absolutly no flavor at all. No smell either...its like if cardboard was a nugget this would be it.....
> Dont even try to give me the it needs to cure or anything liek that, this stuff is devoid of any charecter at all and no cure is going to change that. Shame cause the weight was great (almost 4zs each). Naturally the normal strains I had going on the side with it turned out full heady.
> 
> Never ever ever going near Reserva gear again, probably not DNA either just by association. This stuff should not be on the market at ALL.
> ...


I feel your pain i really do but i have to be fair the sourkush i grew was as tasty as it gets the only thing to let it down was the yield which on the heaviest was about 2 and a quarter O


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2011)

i put my last seed in flower today, of course i took clones. but i got the super funky pheno again. the one i think smells like an armpit. but it does hermie a lil.


----------



## tomato57 (Sep 3, 2011)

I also bought this strain as I was always hoping for it to come out in seeds rather than clones only. I am currently in my 6th week of flower and have the stretchy pheno, I am very aware of the hermaphrodite issue and so am checking daily for bananas, hoping that she will show them at least a bit later so my early finishing hashplant wont be pollinated. You know the chance of a hermaphrodite with feminized seeds is about 5%, but from all the grow reports I read reserva privada has managed to revert the ratios making it 95% chance. I was fooled into buying this strain as I thought to myself that Reserva Privada is an elite breeder hence I should expect primo bud, but, generally, the opposite seems to be holding true. So far no nanners, only small buds (seems like a low yielder) and no smell at all, but that I like to judge after curing has finished. I dont know if reserva was trying to make a quick buck by not further stabilizing this strain, but they have lost a lot of trust and customers by this bad publicity.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i put my last seed in flower today, of course i took clones. but i got the super funky pheno again. the one i think smells like an armpit. but it does hermie a lil.


It hermied like shit about a week into 12/12 but i took clones so ill see if the clones herm too. ive seen it where the mother herms but the clones dont. had to kill the mom tho.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It hermied like shit about a week into 12/12 but i took clones so ill see if the clones herm too. ive seen it where the mother herms but the clones dont. had to kill the mom tho.


i'm thinking of getting more beans of the sourkush, i'm down to my last bud she's sooooooooooo fucking tasty i got to have more


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition-3.html
VOTE
YOU CAN MAKE A CHANGE.......


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

<<<blow that up,Porridge.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

Porridge said:


> You like that bro?
> 
> How do you put up the full screen pictures?


right click the pics,copy n paste..when in your reply.

and yes,i like a lot,wish i had mine still around.
i need to get some more of that headband.


----------



## Porridge (Oct 13, 2011)

...........


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

<<left click this pic,when it blows up,right click-copy..

go to make a reply,right click in the reply,and paste pic..


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

like this.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

now,when you upload your own pics,from that lil insert image pic,above the reply box.
make sure to go advance,then at the top,in the preview box,click your pic,and do steps 
1-3..


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

Porridge said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing...But it's saying database error every time?
> 
> Left click, blow up the pic, right click and select copy image, then open the reply box, right click, select paste, then submit post.... right?


thats it^^^

might have something to do with being new to the site.or something.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

Porridge said:


> this is bullshit








yes it is....just take you time,hit that bowl,j,blunt,bong...what have you,and you will get it.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

Porridge said:


> Right dude... talk me through it in steps. Because I can't see where I'm going wrong.
> 
> Here's what I'm doing:
> 
> ...


this is for your pics,use the 'insert image",upload from your computer,when pic shows up in your post,it will also be in the preview box,up top,
click on the pic in the preview box,it will blow up,do the steps,then just hit the back arrow,should take you back to your post,then paste your pic.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2011)

Porridge said:


> Right, when you say it will also be in the preview box up top, where do you mean?
> 
> I'm pasting the image into the quick reply box and it's there. I press post quick reply and it goes to shit.


i think when your post count gos up,you will be able to do it.
cause you are doing it jus right.

i think thats how it wworks


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Oct 14, 2011)

sour kush-hb is way better than cali connection larry and blackwater talk about unstable strains very sad on how they turn out nothing like they say they are way overrated on that note dr green thumb og kush cant come close to rp og or og18 u might get a few nanners every now in then but at least its fuely like kush is known for rp has good stuff every thing is not gonna be perfect all the time take the bad wit the good and keep growing. ps og 18 is the best ive had hands down


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Oct 14, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous work. Headband is one of the most FUN strains to smoke, has anybody else said this?
A laughing, happy, good times roll sort of high. I am a big OG Kush fan but the other half of my heart goes to Headband.
Possibly BECAUSE it has OG Kush in it. LOL.
I don't care about the price on this one strain I just open up my wallet. It is flat out worth every penny. IMHO no other strain is worth the money as much as Headband.
Flowers on the longer side but the vegetative growth sets the plant up to be HUGE in flowering. All 6 of these growing at the same time...stunk up my two story + basement. This straing gets very heavily triched once it is done, try not to lick it during flower!


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2011)

FriendlyTokez said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous work. Headband is one of the most FUN strains to smoke, has anybody else said this?
> A laughing, happy, good times roll sort of high. I am a big OG Kush fan but the other half of my heart goes to Headband.
> Possibly BECAUSE it has OG Kush in it. LOL.
> I don't care about the price on this one strain I just open up my wallet. It is flat out worth every penny. IMHO no other strain is worth the money as much as Headband.
> Flowers on the longer side but the vegetative growth sets the plant up to be HUGE in flowering. All 6 of these growing at the same time...stunk up my two story + basement. This straing gets very heavily triched once it is done, try not to lick it during flower!


try the pics agin..........i wanna see.


----------



## cpc (Oct 15, 2011)

i would just find a real clone of it myself. the reserva privadas version isnt related to the 707.


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2011)

cpc said:


> i would just find a real clone of it myself.* the reserva privadas version isnt related to the 707.*




thats what makes it so good.


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 31, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> We shall see what? There is no debate on quality or anything about if it's a real plant or not. This whole thread simply deals with them stealing a name for marketing purposes.


 I think DNA were just attempting to make a strain as close as possible to the clone of 707. Since you cannot get it in seed form. This way everyone gets a chance to sample a nice weed. I dont think DNA needs to use a "gimic" to advertise this strain. "Sour Kush" sounds good enough and imo sounds a hell of alot better than feckin "headband"! I actually think that is one of the dumbest names I have ever heard lol. The parentage of this strain alone is PLENTY enough marketing. Ppl would buy the hell out of it just for the genetics. Looks like they openly acknowledge and regret saying anything about headband now tho, preffering it to just go by "sourkush". Im not defending them. Although I hear great things about them and I do have some beans in the mail. I dont like the way that purple haze they advertise in the picture looks completely fake. Anyone else notice that or anyone grown that strain out to verify it looks anything like the pic? Im curious..


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 31, 2011)

bo fli 7000 said:


> sour kush-hb is way better than cali connection larry and blackwater talk about unstable strains very sad on how they turn out nothing like they say they are way overrated on that note dr green thumb og kush cant come close to rp og or og18 u might get a few nanners every now in then but at least its fuely like kush is known for rp has good stuff every thing is not gonna be perfect all the time take the bad wit the good and keep growing. ps og 18 is the best ive had hands down


Ive heard really really good things about DrG's ghost cut. Just sayin...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 1, 2011)

HobbyAddict said:


> I think DNA were just attempting to make a strain as close as possible to the clone of 707. Since you cannot get it in seed form. This way everyone gets a chance to sample a nice weed. I dont think DNA needs to use a "gimic" to advertise this strain. "Sour Kush" sounds good enough and imo sounds a hell of alot better than feckin "headband"! I actually think that is one of the dumbest names I have ever heard lol. The parentage of this strain alone is PLENTY enough marketing. Ppl would buy the hell out of it just for the genetics. Looks like they openly acknowledge and regret saying anything about headband now tho, preffering it to just go by "sourkush". Im not defending them. Although I hear great things about them and I do have some beans in the mail. I dont like the way that purple haze they advertise in the picture looks completely fake. Anyone else notice that or anyone grown that strain out to verify it looks anything like the pic? Im curious..


It's not even similar to the 707 at all, do you know how many Sour/OG crosses there are? I don't see anyone else claiming headband. That being said DNA changed the name which was a smart move. As for them not needing to hype their strains are you crazy? They're getting more and more competition every day with breeders popping up all over the place. They are trying what ever they can to stay relevant.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

still love it. i wouldnt reccommend breeding with it though.


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> still love it. i wouldnt reccommend breeding with it though.


now that is right,she is just to unstable.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

i wish i could like that a million times. too true.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

genuity said:


> now that is right,she is just to unstable.


is that what happen to the cesspool? i know i crossed Corleone Kush to Headband and i had 2 out of 3 pheno's herm.


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2011)

na,but she has so much stretch,she can only be grown 12/12 from seed.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It hermied like shit about a week into 12/12 but i took clones so ill see if the clones herm too. ive seen it where the mother herms but the clones dont. had to kill the mom tho.


I read in a breeders book that it's possible to clone out the hermie trait in a mother some of the time. So if you clone your mom and she hermies, The clone can sometimes force the hermie trait recessive. Never tried it though. If I have hermie the whole plant is done.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> I read in a breeders book that it's possible to clone out the hermie trait in a mother some of the time. So if you clone your mom and she hermies, The clone can sometimes force the hermie trait recessive. Never tried it though. If I have hermie the whole plant is done.


I being the nature of cloning and it being an exact dna copy, and in my situation same environment. I can't see "cloning" a trait into recessive-ness. I know a hermie trait can be bred to do so. But i bred my Headband to Corleone Kush and these beans are an unstable load of bs. im sure its dank but not worth having to see hermies all the time.


----------



## evilcloudst (Dec 9, 2011)

really disappointed in my headband seeds. I got 4 seeds, they are all feminized, the same pheno and they are the worst plants in my tent (along with burmese kush). Very stretchy, low yield, and 1 of them had bananas sprouting out. Not an outstanding amount of crystals compared to other strains. (I'm very picky)

Compared to Sensi Star, MK ultra, super lemon haze, and confidential cheese... Im pretty disappointed


----------



## JCashman (Dec 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I being the nature of cloning and it being an exact dna copy, and in my situation same environment. I can't see "cloning" a trait into recessive-ness. I know a hermie trait can be bred to do so. But i bred my Headband to Corleone Kush and these beans are an unstable load of bs. im sure its dank but not worth having to see hermies all the time.


how were the corleones before the cross? i have read a lot of posts about people hating on cali connection genetics, claiming hermies and autos exist within their lines. im wondering if maybe it was the Corleones that brought the bad genes to the party instead of the sourkush?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

my corleone cut is top notch. and i have been growing headband/sk for over a year now. im 100 % sure it was the hb.


----------



## lemonjellow (Aug 7, 2014)

sooo .....its a good one??


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2014)

yes it was......


----------



## locx (Oct 10, 2014)

bunch of idiots, they said it is not original headband, it is their version!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and that is it, nothing else to say


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 10, 2014)

locx said:


> bunch of idiots, they said it is not original headband, it is their version!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and that is it, nothing else to say


Poor guy, not much to say at all it seems.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 11, 2014)

fighting urge to troll.....UGHHHHHHHH


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2014)

Hahahahah....


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2014)

hey genuity i remember you growing the r/p headband about the same time i had the clone/707 version but i dont remember if you had any issues with it i still want to try the r/p version


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2014)

She was very good,only had 2 phenols so you can take that into account.

But it was some of the strongest smoke I have grown to date.

One plant did give a few balls,but that's it.


----------

